# Devil May Cry RP



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to Hell!!

The ground begins to shake violently as you look towards the epicentre of the rumbling. You?re amazed at what you see; a massive crater, as if an asteroid has hit the city, leaving thousands upon thousands of homes and lives destroyed. You go to see the epicentre, pushing past the mad panicked residents of the city.

What you are faced with is a swirling black and red abyss, you know instantly what it is. A portal. But to where you are not sure.

Suddenly hundreds of flying demons (Blood Goyles) come shooting out of the portal and fly towards the fleeing residents of the city. A few come towards you, in a bloodthirsty rage, followed by other walking demons (Pride and Lust). 

This party?s getting crazy.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

OOC: Not the intro I wanted but I guess it fits..

Drake found himself in the middle of chaos. Countless of demons were being unleashed into this realm. There was no time to think..only reacting. People were screaming as many were being slaughtered..he almost forgot how the entire event started. However the incoming demons approaching him. In that moment, Drake pulled his magum and began to fire multiple rounds at once, shooting several of the creatures as they approached. Once they finally got in range..his skill with the sword was all he needed in those moments but he wondered how many other people were fleeing and how many actually had the ability to fight..

While he shot in rapid succesion and dead on accuracy..Drake was starting to remember how everything began..

Flashback: 

"Killing..Im rich and living the good life..what can possibly go wrong.." The young man thought. He just sat there, relaxed as sat on the hood of his car. He had gone several missions straight and was dying for some food and relaxation. His hair blown with the breeze as he smirked..things were way too good at the moment. He looked rather odd, wearing what he was but he was Devil Hunter so it didnt matter at all.

Then everything started shaking..the chaos..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

Lighting a cigarette Heather walked down the street thinking about how her life had change.  *“Everything is the same.  I need something to spice up my life…” *she mumbled to herself quietly as she walked.  She raised her head as she took a long drag on her smoke.  *“Maybe a vacation…”* Heather says to herself as she walks a smile gracing her lips as she caressed the hilt of her sword with her empty hand.  *“Some place exotic.  Some place warm though hot!” *Heather said almost grinning as she gave a deep chuckle.  *“That’s what I will do!”* she then turned toward what looked like a travel agency as she grasped the handle the ground began to shutter and shake.  *“What in the hell?” * she said looking around and ran in the direction everyone was running from.

As Heather arrived her eyes widened and the cigarette dropped from her mouth.  *“I didn’t mean it literally!” *she yelled as she pulled her scimitar from it’s sheath and some of her throwing knives from the pouch strapped to her leg.  Heather threw a few of her knives as she readied to swing with her sword.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 20, 2008)

Damian walked down the street, flipping his lighter open, lighting it, then closing it over and over again. "I need some damn cigarettes..." He mumbled, remembering a convenient store a few streets over. He pulled his gun out as he approached. The door opened as he pushed it with a ding of a bell. The stereotypical Indian man at the counter turned to him.

"May I help you?" The man asked.

"Five boxes of cigarettes." Damian said, pointing at his favorite brand.

"Sixteen fifty-three, please." The man said, holding his hand out for the money.

Damian pulled his gun up. "Give me all the damn money _and_ the cigarettes." He demanded, pointing at the man with his hands up. Suddenly, a rumbling started a bit away. Damian groaned angrily. "Rob you later." He said then ran for the rumbling. When he arrived at the source, his jaw dropped. Demons. "Damn it..." He said, raising his gun again. "I forgot the cigarettes."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2008)

Dante walked over to the portal and looked down.

"What the Hell? I just got back from there and now I have to go there again? This day just never ends." he sighed heavily

"Well, this is the job you signed up for." Lady smirked hoisting her bazooka over her shoulder

"Look at them, they get all the fun." he said pointing Rebellion at the group fighting the demons, "THAT's the job I signed up for. Not going to Hell every 30 minutes. Right, lets get to it." he jumped down into the portal closely followed by Lady.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2008)

With this many devilhunters in town Nate had expected something to happen but this, it was as if the day of reckoning had begon as countless of demons spawned from the black and red abyss that appeared.A devilhunter could easily recognize this as an portal, but one of this size was uncommon.The size alone was evident a great power was behind this."Hellz yeah!"He exclaimed excitedly As he jumped trough the rain of demons and started firing his revolvers."That will be one kickass fight when I take on the guy that made that portal."

After his elevent and twelfth shot the young devilhunter spun his revolvers around and as his two thumbs pressed down on the detonator below on the handle twelve bullets simulationiously exploded and caused a rain of it's own, a rain of demon guts that is."Damn, I nearly got tainted blood on me."He mumbled to himself in an annoyed tone, that crap would sting like hell.

"Sigh."Instead of sighing he simply said this outloud before actually sighing."Reloading, reloading, reloading."Impatiently he kept saying this while he was using cars and low building to clumb up and get some space from the demons while he was reloading his guns.

Cain and Abel did so temselves but it would take a few seconds and besides being impatient this sea of demons he was currently up to his neck in wasn't a place you could afford to take your time reloading."Swithing to the Lance might be a better idea."


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

Drake twirled his blade in between his fingers with immense skill, glaring dowards at the dying demon before plunging his sword into the demon...finishing of the creature. Draco ripped the blade out before kicking at the body. "Yea..thats right.." Draco thought before looking around and then his eyes rested on one of the most beautiful things his eyes ever laid in. Standing right there stood some girl..holding a weapon in hand, ready to take on any demon that came charging in but he slapped himself mentally..for a moment he almost lost his composure. However he saw an incoming demon coming in from behind her. "Ah shit..wait miss!" Drake started sprinting forward, raising his gun and began to fire at once, the bullets ripping through the air, slamming into the demon from the side...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

Hearing the voice Heather whirled her sword in hand it sliced into the demon just after the bullets tore through the beast.  She gave the man a smile.  *“Thanks!”* Heather said with a smile giving him a wink as again she turned back toward the demons hurtling toward them.  *“Watch my back I’ll watch yours!”* Heather called to him with a chuckle as she swung her sword in a loose circle.  Heather swung her sword to the left as she spun to the right using all the grace and poise that she had learned dancing for so many years slicing into the beast.  The first cut sliced through into it’s stomach causing it drop lower she then sunk the blade straight through it’s back.  *“Coming?” *Heather said to the man with a chuckle glad that her normal routine had changed and she was seeing some excitement.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 20, 2008)

Damian sighed as two flying demons spotted him. A light wind blew past him. "Whisper" He said quietly. Damian pointed his gun into the air, shooting a single bullet upward. The demons kept flying at him. Damian shot a bullet at each of them, making them stop for a second. The bullet from before came down between the two Blood Goyles. Damian shot one last bullet at the first one that was now in its perfect positioning between the two hideous demons. The two collided, causing them both to create an explosion, destroying the two.

A smirk crossed his face as the explosion faded. Damian pulled out his sword with his right hand while holding his revolver in his left, running for a few more demons.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

"Where too?" Drake asked, he was rather suprised with the woman's skill but had no time to stare, he had to focus on staying alive and dealing with the enemies around him as he fired off several more rounds with his magum, clearing his foes away. At least he wasnt alone but still..the question of how all of these demons were coming in was rather surprising. He clutched his Sword in his other hand, staying close to the woman in case something attacked from his blind side while he guarded hers..with all of the chaos going on, it was rather easy to die..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2008)

Amy was beginning her normal training routine at the gym, "Why is it always the same thing, over and over again..." She mumbles as she evades her training partner, "You always do those same things...I have the same rut I did five years ago, and all you're doing is getting slower..." She says, slamming her partner in the gut once. "See, that's just proof. You need to keep yourself even more fit." She says, as he staggers backward, then the ground starts to rumble, "Woohoo! Wonder what's going on!" She yells grinning, she runs into the lockers, gets a diffrent set of clothes on then takes off at a run. 

She grins as she sees the demons, "Heehee!" She giggles like a little girl. "Let's get this party started!" She yells as she lets off quick jabs at the creature, "That the best you got?" She says tauntingly as she continues to throw her punches, grabing Shadow and swinging it once.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

*“Farther in?” *Heather said pointing toward a bigger group of demons with her sword.  *“Since there is two of us.  We should be able to take on more.  Right?”* she said flashing her smile at him once more.  Moving forward with the agility and movement of a dance she came across a demon with a sickle.  *“Shall we dance?” *Heather said to the creature keeping her good humor.  She swung her scimitar at it though it moved quickly to block her swing.  *“A little more challenge!” *Heather said grinning as she sped up her movements a bit.  

She sliced left then right her efforts being blocked each time.  She then moved left swing her sword slightly but switching directions quickly.  Heather sliced through it’s arm but at the same time it’s sickle made a cut across her thigh.  She looked down momentarily then back up her eyes flashing with anger.  *“You bastard!”* she yelled as she pushed her assault harder.  *“I will teach you to cut a lady!”* Heather yelled her movements becoming more aggressive but still retaining there graceful quality.  *“This is for drawing my blood!”* Heather screamed as her sword cut cleaning through his neck dropping him in a heap.  Stomping her foot she then flashed a smile at her companion.  *“Shouldn’t have cut me.” *Heather says with a chuckle as they move on.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

Drake smirked slightly..he was impressed by his companion. She could fight..that was one thing but the way she moved was unbelievable..it was soo fluid and very impressing..truely he was in luck. "*Hey..dont think your any better"* Drake proceeded to follow before leaping in front of her, and then rolled forward, cutting a demon in half as he rose up. He dodged a swipe of claws, one of the claws touching his cheek for just a moment before he punched the demon several times in the face before spinning behind the demon and slitting the throat with his blade. *"But just out of curiosity..whats a pretty lady like you doing out here and wanting to head into the center of hell?"* Drake asked while keeping his eyes forward, not wanting to get hit..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 20, 2008)

Damian ran at a scythe-wielding demon, but glanced over at a martial artist. He shot a demon that was approaching her, using immense precision to hit it right between its eyes. He then turned back at the scythe-wielder. "Let's go!" He yelled at the demon, jumping up into the air, spinning a few times then flung his sword to the ground by the demon, who dodged out of the way. As Damian landed, the demon swung his scythe. Damian grabbed his sword from the ground and quickly blocked then kicked the demon in the ribs. As the demon flew back, Damian shot a bullet at it.

He quickly reloaded his gun with a few quick motions. When he was done, the demon had already been near him, swinging the scythe sideways. Damian ducked, barely getting sliced. He retaliated by thrusting his own sword into the demons chest. It let a horrible screech out. Damian kicked the demon away, shooting a bullet through its throat as it slid away. "Too much excitement!" He yelled.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

*“Hhhmmm…” *Heather says a chuckle still in her voice.  *“Interesting question.  Probably because I shouldn’t!”* she said slicing again at one of the Blood Goyles that had been wounded, making sure he was done for.  *“What about you?”* Heather said as she pulled a few of her knives out and throwing them toward a couple of the demons causing there attention to turn.  *“What brings a guy like you out here?” *She said with a chuckle as she tossed her sword into her other hand and thrusting it backward into the stomach of a beast with her other hand she thrust one of her throwing knives into it’s face.  With a grin she stepped forward pulling them both out and quickly throwing her knife once more.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2008)

"HAHA!  NOT ENOUGH IF YOU ASK ME!" Amy yells, punching a demon in the head with careful precison to slam her hand through the head, "WHOO!!" She yells excitedly as then she pulls out Silver, shooting a Blood Goyle, six times, that becoming the end of it. 

She blows off the end of the muzzle, "Can't beat the classics." she says with a grin as she flipped it back into it's holster.  She continues to beat on the demons, they comming close to killing her often, but she held strong, "Yeah!  Go crying back to were ya' came from!" she yells, as she elbows one in the back.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

Drake manuvered through incoming attacks before he proceeded swiftly to unleash whirlwind of attacks, slicing through demons with ease while moving at his swift natural speed. His blade was stained with blood and this was a good workout. It was pretty obvious to the other demons that they werent ordinary citizens. "*Hah..funny you say that..I'm just being a good man, helping some people escape and a pretty lady like yourself"* Drake said in response. Drake sidestepped to avoid a lunging demon as he then stabbed his blade forward, ripping his weapon through the mouth before the blade was witdrawn and the sword then swung down the middle as a finishing blow. Once more Drake looked towards the woman rather more curious then ever. "*You know..I never got your name*"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 21, 2008)

"I like your energy. You're very enthusiastic when it come to fighting." Damian laughed. He ran at a Blood Goyle, slicing off its arms followed by a quick decapitation. He made his way over to the girl. "How'd you learn to fight like that?" He asked her as he shot a bullet up into the air again, it coming down between a few scythe-carrying demons, then shot another bullet, the two colliding in an explosion. "Being that strong with just your fists must take a lot of work." He added, shooting a Blood Goyle between the eyes then reloading his gun quickly.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

*“Impressive…” *Heather says as she watches him.  *“Do I really look like I need that much help?” *she says giving him a wink to show it was in good humor.  *“You bastard!”* Heather yelled her temper peaking a bit as a sickle once again swung toward her head.  Heather blocked it effortlessly as she spun quickly her sword dropping away and slicing through the creature.  As it doubled over Heather jumped to it’s back and plunged her sword down until only the hilt stuck out.  She quickly pulled her sword out and jumped off as it sunk to the ground she landed right in front of the man.  Chuckling lightly she smiled up at him.  *“Heather Reynolds at your service.”* Heather said with a smile.  *“And you are?”*


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

Drake closed his eyes and looked at the ground, smirking before looking up back at her. "*Heather..well thats a nice name..I'm Drake..Drake Goodnight"* Drake responded. It was really odd for the two to meet up but he was glad he did..together, they took out a whole bunch of demons that would have been harder and longer to take out by himself. Drake looked at her, looking up and down..from her apperance she didnt seem like a fighter yet her movements were very fluid and the way she kille proved otherwise..Drake couldnt recall seeing anybody like this..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Suddenly the remaining demons roared as they were shrouded in a purple energy. They leaped towards the devil hunters, empowered by their new found strength and durability.

Out of nowhere three grenades came from above exploding exactly infront of the devil's faces. The 5 demons were thrown back, but got up a little shaken but otherwise normal. A Huge beast of man leaped from the top of a derelict building and landed with a thud.

He said nothing to the other devil hunters and took out more grenades, and rolled it to the feet of one of the demons. Before it could react the explosion of the grenade, lifted it high into the air and Xero threw more explosives still, these ones had some sort of substance on them, that stuck to anything. They landed perfectly all around key points on the demon. It screamed horribly before the final explosions reduced it to nothing more than sand.

With a burst of incredible speed the Lust demons raced past Xero, who decided it would be just as well if they finished the other Devil hunters off, so that he would be spared the trouble in the future. He sneered and turned his attention to the flying Blood Goyles, which he knew, were high vulnerable to projectiles or explosives


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

*?Well Drake, Drake Goodnight??* Heather says giving him a slight smirk.  *?It seems like we have in coming.  Shall we??* she says chuckling slightly.  *?Or should we just stand here and let that guy have all the fun??* she laughed then as she spun away from him and pointed at the man that had just arrived.  *?I think these may be a little tougher than before??* she says her smile flickering slightly.  *?We will chat later.  IF you can survive.?* Heather says giving him a playful wink as she begins to charge the demons approaching.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

Drake narrowed his eyes and clutched his blade and charged forward. It was best if they fought together to ensure they both survived and it was best. If the demons were tougher, he would have to truely use his skills and show no mercy. He couldnt act too cocky and take a hit..he was smart enough to know that..


----------



## EPIC (Dec 21, 2008)

Armageddon watched the two run off towards the fight,"Well, looks my lucky day," he said with a smirk on his face,"Looks like I get to have some action after all," he made a large jump and landed in front of them and tried to get a good shot at one of the gargoyles ahead, but realized that he couldn't and just ran next to Xero. He started using Izanami to fend off the gargoyles, which proved more of a challenge than he realized.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Xero drew his sword and stabbed the purple aura shrouded Pride demon. These guys were usually cannonfodder but they seemed more powerful now. The demon still would not die, much to Xero's annoyance. He picked up the impaled demon with his sword and slammed it on the ground in huge arcs, creating a small crater as he did so and then flung it against the side of a building. It hit the building with a crash but then amazingly got up again.

"...." Xero said nothing but he was pissed. So much so he did not see the Lust demons behind him that sped towards him. They stabbed at his shoulders and Xero grimaced as he stopped himself from making any noise from the pain. He lumbered on, with the lust demons in tow, towards the fallen pride demon who was walking towards him. It too took a swipe at him. Xero roared and spun around quickly, hitting the pride demon with the two lust demons attached to his back. All three went careering into the wall. Xero removed the sickles from his shoulder and threw them violently at the three demons, impaling them like a kebab.

He clicked his fingers and his appearance changed totally. He looked exactly like a demon, with razor sharp teethm huge bulging bloodthirsty eyes, long claws on his hands and feet and a completely black attire. What was stranger, was that there was an exact same image standing beside him. They nodded to each other. They had 3 minutes before their power faded, he would be finished before that.

Both charged at the trio, one flicking the massive sword up and throwing the demons into the air, the other jumping on the orginal's back and pulling out a variety of grenades. In their vulnerable aerial position, it was an easy task to plant the explosives onto key areas. The trio were still attached to each other via the two sickles that were thrown into them. Xero's clone had finished planting the explosives on the demons, drew his sword and slammed them to Earth with one powerful blow. Xero picked up the trio by the feet as his clone was still in the air, spun them wildly and launched them about 10 ft in the air, towards some Blood Goyles. 

As they reached the group of circling flying demons, the grenades exploded, creating a huge shockwave and turning the Blood Goyles to stone. Finally the Prides and Lust Demons disintegrated into sand and Xero released himself from the devil trigger.

Xero took out a small healing potion and healed himself before he lost too much blood, cursing that he only had one remaining and surprised at how much damage the lowly demons could do. He looked to the other Devil Hunters. He didn't want to rely on anyone else but knew that he would have to for this mission. He lumbered over to them.

(2 minutes DT remaining, one healing potion, one holy water, 2 DT replenishers)


----------



## EPIC (Dec 21, 2008)

Armageddon, who was disappointed at the fact that he couldn't finish off the demons, put away his guns,"Oh man, and when I was getting revved up too...," he looked towards Xero,"Sweet job, you cleaned those fools right up, what's your name?," he asked.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 21, 2008)

Ryu awoke from a slumber. He crawled out his bed and began his normal morning routine. About 30 minutes into this he felt a large rumble. "Another Earthquake"?. He looked at his bedroom window to see a terrified city filled with panicking civilians. Ryu grabbed his yo-yo and headed out to the chaos. 

Only a few blocks away he passes the gun shop. "Hmm, it's empty".Ryu walked in the store to see a variety of wepons and grenades everywhere. He looks to the side to spot a shining revolver. With no hesitation he side stepped and kicked the glass it was behind. The glass broke falling to the ground. He grabbed the gun and read the title on the wall _*Colt Python*_ He loaded the gun slowly looking at the features and engravings on the gun. He heard a crack on the glass he had recently shattered. He quickly spun around and pointed the gun at the door.

No one was there. Ryu turned back around to the broken case reading more on the description on the gun, and take more ammo. A Heavy breathing he heard above him. In slight fear he looked up to see some sort of demon. The demon's hands were some type of blade, and it looked dangerous. Hanging upside down blood dripped on Ryu's face. "Would you like to play tag"? Ryu took a backflip hititng the freak in the head making it drop from the ceiling. Ryu sprinted out the door being chased by the monster. The monster was gaining. Im getting tired". ryu jumped and spun around in the air, he aimed as the monster jumped and came in with range. The monster grew closer not 5 feet away. Ryu pulled the trigger rapidly to let out 6 shots. They cut through the monster so well like a knife on butter. 

The monster fell to halt. Ryu landed on feet sliding back into a big crowd of people with guns and swords. He stood up straight and reloaded the gun. Ryu then said to himself "Guess im at the right place"." Where's the rest of them im sure they be more of these demon thingies". The blood still dripped from Ryu's head. It dripped to the cracks of his lips and and down his throat. Almost instantly his stomache began to burn. He let out a loud shout *"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

"...." Xero looked at the man before him, nothing more than a schoolboy with some weapons. He grunted at the pony tailed boy and carried on walking not caring what happened to him. He did however feel that he had a strange power within him so did not dismiss him entirely. There was a scream in the distance of a young girl being carried off by a group of Blood Goyles. As they carried her, they were slowly pecking at her skin, causing her to cry out even more. They were carrying her off somewhere, he had no idea where.

He saw a gun lying on the ground. Xero bent over and picked it up, inspecting the contents. 5 bullets. More than enough. He aimed the gun at the flock of Blood Goyles and fired off a single shot, then threw the gun down to the ground.

The girl dropped, already dead, with a bullet hole in her head with a sickening thud, barely 100ft away from them. He turned to the schoolboy and grinned.

*"Xero."* he said in his deep and hoarse voice. He continued to walk towards the other Devil Hunters, now joined by another buffoon weilding a gun and what looked like a yo-yo.

Xero watched the group. The one that caught his interest was the one with one of the true devil arms. Anyone could recognise the Lange of Longinus. Not everyone could weild it, only those with angel blood, or so the legend said. The other was a red haired woman who had a beautiful fighting style but thought would be more of a hinderance than a help later in battle. 

The others seemed like regular humans, whom he had no interest in, though the purple eyes of one individual intrigued him. Not sure if they were contact lenses or not he dismissed the group as a bunch of cannonfodder in the realm of Hell, which is where he now walked to. The Portal drew closer and he glanced back at the man holding the spear.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 21, 2008)

Ryu reached in his pocket to grab a vial of blue liquid he found outside his door. He dranked it not knowing of the content. Instantly he was cured and that demon blood he consumed had vanished out his system. Ryu stood and looked around at the group. *"WOW, is everyone older than me here."*Ryu saw so much intrest in this group. 

Ryu flings out his yoyo and sits on a curve near the group. He ponders on what to say to these what seems like heavily armed people. He spins his yoyo in the air and it returns with a loud smacking sound on his hand. *"So who are you people and what is going on."* Ryu satres at the expressions on everyone's face. He pulls out his revolver he obtained earlier. He tosses the gun in the nearby sewer. *I hate that gun, it's so..... nothing."* Ryu watched as the gun slide across the road and fell into the sewer. Ryu stood to his feet. He backed up against a nearby building wall. *"It still hasnt made a splash".* Ryu worride and picked up a nearby pole which looked like it was ripped out the ground. The pole had cement still on the bottome of it. He hit the pole against the wall, breaking the cement off the pole. Now Ryu held the pole as a bo staff. 

*"The gun didnt make a splash".*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 21, 2008)

With his guns exhanged for his divine Spear Nate had been slashing trough one demon after another, ocassionaly his free hand had reached for a revolver that took out of the flying demons that were out of his reach.
As demons were thinned out he spotted one devilhunter after another, all of them were doing what they did best, each with their own distinct style.

The devilhunter that stood out most was one that had observed him closely, specicly the spear Nate was holding.Though the weapon was a famous one few would recognize it, it said a lot that this man seemed so interested in the weapon and that he had probably recognized it."So what are you waiting for?"He asked as he stepped next to the man and gazed into the portal.
"I have no idea what's waiting for us on the other side but we won't find out until we jump in."He cast another glance at the rest of the devil hunters, he recognized none of them but seeing as they survived that what had been thrown at them until now they should atleast stand a chance on the other side of that portal.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Xero looked at the cigarette smoking warrior beside him. He too looked down in to the depths of Hell. Then looked around. All the civilians were either evacuated or dead, the military had set up a perimeter around the city and the last of the walking demons had been dealt with. There was a flock of Blood Goyles but seeing as they were so vulnerable to projectile weaponary, the military would at least be able to handle them.

He turned to the dark haired man beside him, *"Name."* it was an order rather than a question. He didn't care if he answered or not, whether he came through the portal or not or whether he lived or not. Out of the bunch he seemed the most useful.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

As the last of the demons were dealt with Heather smirked slightly.  *“Well I guess that’s the lot of them.  Now to figure out that damn hole…”* she said with a chuckle.  Walking over to the body of a dead man she use one of her throwing knives to cut off his shirt.  *“You don’t need this anymore do you buddy?”* Heather said as she pulled the cut remains off of the man causing him to roll over.  Ripping a strip off she tied it around her wounded leg to stop the trickle of blood.  *“No use wasting one of my potions on this scratch…”* she mumbled as she tied off the wrap.  Using the rest of the cloth she lovingly cleaned of her scimitar until it shone brightly.  Heather dropped the cloth on the ground absently and sheathed her sword as she grinned at the man that had fought next to her.  *“Thanks for the help…Drake…”* she said giving him a smile. * “Come on.  Let’s see what is going on…”* Heather said to him a slight chuckle edging into her voice.  

Walking near the pair looking down into the hole she shook her head slightly.  *“Thanks for the help big man…”* Heather said a light smile in her face as she looked down into the whole.  *“This day keeps getting better and better.  I wanted to go somewhere hot….looks like I might get my chance…” *she mumbled as she pulled her smokes from her knife pouch.  Heather lit one taking a deep drag and chuckled as she looked on.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

*"Well..that looks interesting..I been Devil Hunting for years but going right into a portal where a shit load of demons just came shooting out off..doesnt sound like the brightest of ideas miss*" Drake responded with a slight smirk before looking into the portal. He had placed his sword back in its shealth as he reloaded his magum in case of emergancy


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2008)

"Man, is it over already?" Amy says, slamming her fists inquick succssion of eachother into one creature, then bounds over to the portal, "What is that exactly...?" She says, staring into it with a huge grin on her face she says, "This...will...be...FUN!" as she starts shaking with excitement.  "What're we waiting for!!??" She yells, wanting more excitement she leaps at the portal.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 21, 2008)

Damian sighed at the girl. "Just what the hell do you think you are doing?" He questioned her, grabbing her arm to hold her back from leaping into the portal. "Think things through here for a sec. Are you really going to jump in there alone? You would die quickly, simple as that." He said, snapping his fingers. "So use some damn common sense before you jump into there." Damian warned her. He flipped open his lighter, lit it, then shut it. "I need some damn cigarettes..." he mumbled, putting his lighter back into his pocket. Damian reloaded his gun again, making sure he had enough bullets.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Xero looked around at the Devil Hunters assembled. He had thought them incompetent but they had got out of the warm up relatively unharmed, perhaps the humans may be useful after all. He watched the hyperactive girl jump towards the portal and another man catch her.

"What are we waiting for?" was the question she asked. Perhaps it was the uneasy feeling of plunging feet first into the depths of Hell, of which no-one had any experience of. Xero knew of the types of demons that spewed from the depths but knew nothing of the place itself.

*"Fuck it."* Xero was analysing things too much. He walked away from the portal, looking as if he had enough. Then suddenly he spun and ran at the crater and leaped, towards the centre of the portal.

The transportation was instant. He landed in a vast area and was curious as to how he was walking on water, he then noticed the water was slowly turning red. In the distance he saw a man with a red coat and a woman with a bazooka.

"Hey! We got company! You here for the afterparty, didn't see you at the main event." the white haired man said walking towards him

Xero stood in silence and stared at him. He knew who he was. Dante, Son of Sparda. A half demon, despite all the good he had done, he was on Xero's list of people to kill, though it would be foolish to fight now when there was still use

"Not much of a talker huh? That's fine by me. It bugs the crap out of me when someone talks more than I do."

"Not even possible, you never shut up. even when you're by yourself you talk." the woman said. She had two different coloured eyes and a variety of weapons.

Another portal suddenly appeared with the number 2 on it. "We'd love to invite you but I'm afraid this portal only allows two people, and as attractive as you are, I'd rather have the babe." Dante said

"Come on." The woman said heading towards the portal.

"We got a few minutes. There are some more folk coming, I wanna check them out." Dante said holstering his huge sword.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

*"I like her!" * She says watching the girl that went to leap it the hole.  *"Though she is a bit impetuous ...*" Heather watches the big man run and leap into the hole and she shrugs.  *“Looks like he is going.  Why don’t we join him?”  *she says to Drake with a grin.  *“Come on now…live a little!  What fun is life if you don’t take a chance?”* Heather smiled at him giving a wink as she back up slightly.  She once again unsheathed her scimitar just to be safe as she grins kissing the blade for luck.  *“Come on Rose.  Let’s dance!”* Heather said as she ran for the hole leaping into the air gracefully she spun with her blade resting at her side.

As Heather was transported she spun on her toe landing gently near the big man that jumped before her.  *“Now that was interesting…” *she said her arms relaxed at her sides she gave a half smirk as she saw the pair standing before Xero. * “I guess we aren’t the first to crash this party…”* Heather said with a chuckle as she looked over the man and woman appreciatively.  *“I wonder if the others are coming…”* she said looking around her then back to the trio.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2008)

"What's the fun in that? I mean, I'm not a daredevil for nothing! Just let me do my buisness. That's all I need from you, I don't need anyone saving my butt." She says, grinning at the man and standing, "Buh-bye!"She says, being very perky about it, then leaps just after Xero, landing after Dante finished his speaking, "Hey guys! What's up!?" She says, dusting herself off from the fall, "Or are you two the same as him, the mute?" she says pointing at Xero.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 21, 2008)

Azazel was running towards the portal, shooting every demon in sight. He then stopped in front of a pride, and it stopped to. Azazel ran after it, and grabbed it by the head.

He pulled out his Holy 44 Magnum shot it in the head with his . It disintegrated to sand, untill it was just a pile of it. He ran towards the portal, and leaped through the crowd, his body glowing white as he did, into the portal, not caring, the were bound to go in there anyway, right? He landed next to Heather and the others.

"I guess I'll just join you guys' group." he said, then his arm suddenly started to burn. He pulled up his sleeve, and saw a spot of demon blood on his arm. "What the Hell?" he said, as it started to burn more. "Ugh" he said, refraining from cursing. He ripped a piece of cloth off of his pant leg, and wiped off the blood. He threw the cloth into the red water.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 21, 2008)

*"Name."*The man replied, it was in a tone that implied an order instead of an request and Nate didn't appreciate it, a snort was followed by."Nate."Before the man walked away from the portal and then suddenly turned around, taking a running start before leaping into the portal.As several other did the same, Nate jumped into the portal as well.

He was greeted by an unexpected sight upon arriving, what stood out most was the reddish water they were standing on as if it was solid ground.In front of them was a man that Nate instantly recognized, perhaps the most famous devil hunter of all times....Dante.The women next to him wasn't familiar to him but judging by the bazooka strapped to her back she could take care of herself just fine.

Though the actions of another devil hunter gained his attention, the man was visibly hurt and quickly wiped away the demonic blood that had spilled on his arm.He wasn't sure of it but it was highly probably this guy was similar to him, Nate had to cover all of his skin, except his from the neck up in order to protect himself from getting tainted blood on him, on half-angel it would have bad effects and large amounts were even capable of poisening them, causing them to need treatment for it.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 21, 2008)

"Crazy ass bitch..." Damian mumbled. "Here goes nothing!" He yelled and jumped into the portal, landing next to Amy. "You are so eager to jump into this hellish place." He said to her, looking at the area nearby. He kept his sword in one hand, his trusty gun in the other, constantly staying ready for whatever might happen.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

Drake just watched for several moments. "*Pretty crazy girl..but I like that.." *Drake smirked and then proceeded to leap inside. Throughout his years of killing demons time and time again, growing stronger each time..things were actually different. He was with a companion yet again and lastly, he actually was jumping right into hell..he knew there was others devil hunters but he wasnt sure how they would fair but if anything..this would be a perfect opportunity..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Dante looked at the group before him and raised an eyebrow. 

"So do any of you even know why you're here?" Dante asked them, he looked at the mutitude of expressions, and realised the answer was No

"Hah! cool! so you just jumped into Hell huh?" He laughed and then looked up at the portal which they had come from. "I could probably send you back if you want. This is no easy ride." Dante took a seat on a tombstone, once he realised they were not going back.

"OK, so here's the long and short of it. I have an evil twin, it's a cliche I know, who is in Hell and is trying to overthrow the Prince of Daarkness to gain control of his army. Only way to do that is to get to the top of that tower." He pointed to a huge tower. "It's big. It's actually a good few hundred miles away and you can't get there by foot. You have to go through these portals." He walked over to the portal and hit the thing with his sword.

"Problem is, that the portals are unstable in the presence of residents of Hell, so generally you gotta kick ass before you can proceed. I've done this before and it's a lot of fun but not easy. Especially recently. They know I'm here and because of that, they're mad as ...Hell...and are throwing everything they've got at me and now you! Good huh?"

"You talk too much." the woman said swinging her legs as she sat on another tombstone. "Let's go."

"In a minute. I don't want these guys to just get here and not be able to enjoy their wonderful vacation!" Dante said, "Anyway, cut a long story short, get to the tower, get to the top, stop my brother from obtaining a sword called the Holy Sword and get the ....Hell... out of here. No problem, we'll have a pizza afterwards" Dante smiled

"Stop that." the woman said in response to Dante's bad jokes, "No time for a Q and A round either. The portal ain't going to wait around forever, neither is your brother." the woman jumped through the portal

"We might meet again, the portals are a bit random in where they send you. Just try not to die too quickly." he put one foot in the portal. "Oh by the way, Ol' vanguard is a grouch, one tip: when you hear a bell toll, dodge. Adios!" Dante jumped through the portal and it disappeared leaving the group alone.

Xero turned to the motley crew and grimaced. It was a tough task, way more difficult than he had expected it to be. He had no choice now but to rely on those before him. 

*"My name is Xero."* he said hoarsely, trying to make it as painless as possible, *"For the sake of the mission we should stick together."*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

*“Well now, that was interesting…”* Heather says chuckling watching where the pair disappeared into.  She lights another cigarette blowing the smoke into the air above her head then looks at the group.  As Xero spoke she turned her head toward chuckling once more.  *“So I guess the mute does have a voice.  Heather is the name and I agree sticking together would be a good thing.”* Heather says with a smirk glancing at Drake for a moment then back to the big man that seemed to know what was going on a little more than she or the rest did.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

Drake looked towards Heather before looking around..this was going to be fun..or it could suck and he could end up dying here but at least there were several others and Heather was here so things somehow worked out. But with a guy like Nero..Drake didnt even respond except look towards the other direction. "*Right..stick together, stay alive..kick ass..I get it*" Draco stated before taking another glance at the group. He moved his armed slightly, feeling his blade in his shealth and he had numerous bullets which could last him a while if he only used his gun only in the most critical situations. Melee wasnt a problem..not with his sword and skills but something told him that being Hell..things wouldnt go as expected.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 21, 2008)

Damian gave a confused look as the two went away then looked at the rest of the group. "Damian Edwards." He said then took out his lighter. "Heather, do you mind tossing one of those my way? He asked Heather, chuckling as he gestured to her cigarettes. "The tremors.... Err.... Interrupted me from buying some." He sighed, remembering the almost robbery. He put his sword and gun away until there were any threats.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 21, 2008)

Azazel listened to everything Dante was saying. "_I have an evil twin, its a cliche I know_" Yea, thats a big cliche. Azazel listened all the way to the end and when Dante left. That just seems like the regular routine to him. He then heard Xero talk. "We're not gonna be able to stick together forever, you heard him, the portals are random." he said. When he really thought about that, he gulped.

"There could be times when one of us is sent to a different location then everyone else, and be killed instantly. This place is impossible to predict." he said. "But you're right, we should try to stick together. I'm saying _try_. I don't like the way he described this place. I just hope that we all have the skills to get through Hell and back. Theres no turning back from here my friends. Oh, the name is Azazel" he said.

Azazel really thought about how bad this could be. There could be spots where people are seperated from the group. They could be overcome by demons who jumped them.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 21, 2008)

Bella sat on the roof top of house over hearing two males and a female have a talk, one of them said there name was Damian Edwards but she just forgot about them and focused on her target, suddenly a two demons came out out nowhere and one threw his axe like hand towards her but she grab him and tossed him over the roof lading in front of the three people and she pulled out her desert eagles and shot one the head blowing it off, "Fucking demons" Bella said


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2008)

Amy began to shake in excitement as Dante explained it all, "HELL YEAH!" She screams as Dante stepped through, "Oh, The fart talks...?" She says smirking at Xero, "Well, My name is Amy Koen, but I go normally by Tora." She says holding back her excited giggles, after everyone else introduces. Then she began to look around at the scenery of hell. "Man...You're choking me with all your smoke..." She says coughing, and looking at Heather.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2008)

Raising her eyebrow Heather chuckles at Drake.  *“A bit excited?  Or anxious?” * She asks him then turns as Damian spoke.  *“A smoke?” * Heather says rolling her eyes slightly as she reaches into her pouch and pulls out a smoke.  She tosses it to him as she takes another drag.

Her eyes then shift to the next speaker chuckling with a shake of her head.  *“We should make every effort of staying together that we can.  I happen to agree with this big brute…”* she says pointing at Xero.  *“No point in borrowing trouble is there?  We do what we have to.”* she says looking around at the group and there surroundings.

As Tora speaks Heather laughs out loud.  *“A fart? What the hell?” * she says slightly confused at first then laughs. * “Oh I get it…silent but deadly.  Nice…” *she says glancing at Xero then her smile fades.  *“We are in hell and your worried about my smoke?” * Heather then glares at her as she takes a drag blowing it in her face.  *“Fuck off…”* she says angrily.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 22, 2008)

Damian chuckled. "Thanks, Heather." He said and flipped open his lighter, lighting the cigarette and taking a drag. "Finally..." He said as he exhaled the smoke. "I needed that really bad..." He sighed then turned to Tora. "Don't diss it until you try it, okay?" He said, not laughing at her bad joke. "I must say... Hell is a fitting place for me... I like things hot."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2008)

"Why are you worried about being in Hell? I mean really, haven't you been in worse places? Truthfully, I'm loving it already! It's just so awesome! Really, it's going to be a riot! So exciting!" She yells, a bit too excited being in a place most people fear. "Could be worse, could be covered in those demons again, going to the brink of death! But honestly...That's my dream way to die...Out in an adrenaline rush." She says, a content smile on her face, "But I need to breath! My techniques rely on my respiratory system!" She yells at Damian, fanning the air in front of her face.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

Xero ignored the jibes, he knew he would just kill them once they were done in Hell. However a strange thing happened, he smiled. This momentary happy and peaceful atmosphere was interrupted by a distant laughter, coming from all sides. It was a high pitched laugh and sent chills down Xero's spine.

From out of nowhere, sand started to pour from the sky and almost instantly stood before them to three Greed demons. They immediately exploded with power in the form of the purple aura. The lumbered around the outside of the group, carrying a huge metal coffin. They each swung it around and slammed one end of it into the red watery ground. Bright souls, screaming in agony came forth from the coffins, two from each, and materialised into the mindless Pride and the powerful and quick Lust demons. There was also one they had never seen before, the teleporting Sloth demon. They blinked in and out of existance, taunting them as they did so, confident in their power. 

Xero turned to the group. *"The ones with the coffin are the demons of greed. They will constantly summon more and more demons, we must destroy them or else this place will be overrun."*

Thankfully the summoned demons had not yet received their burst of demonic power yet, but it was only a matter of time. They had to act quickly.

Xero immediately took out his grenades and threw a multitude towards the group of Lust demons, he hated them as they were by far the hardest to deal with due to their speed. The grenades exploded, clearing a path towards one of the Greed demons.

Xero stormed at it and unleashed a flurry of powerful sword attacks, weakening it slowly though each sword strike cut through the sand like a hot knif through butter. The Greed demon made a horrible cry and swung it's massive coffin at Xero. Xero, barely managed to block the incoming swing with his sword and was sent a few metres back from the impact. A Sloth demon suddenly teleported infront of him and was met with a grenade in it's mouth and a kick away. The grenade exploded but the demon was still there, though now a little weaker.

"...these guys are tougher in Hell." Xero commented and stormed once again to the Greed demon


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Armageddon, who was strangely confused at how in he got into hell, stood silent for a while, then shook it off and concentrated on what was important,"Damn it! I was confused, I forgot to talk to Dante!," he yelled in anger. A Greed demon flew towards him, but Ororo grabbed its head and placed Izanami in his mouth, firing a few rounds in its mouth. Then threw it into the ground, stomped his foot into its neck and blasted its head with his Izanagi. During all that he decided to introduce himslef to the others,"Oh yeah, I forgot to introduce myself *shoots the greed demon* my name is Armageddon, Xero, you already know that! *Fires another shot* Nice to meet you guys *fires three more shots, killing the demon*." A lust demon appears rushes towards Armageddon and hits him with its coffin, making fly back a few feet. He lands on his feet and rushes back in retaliation, then starts pounding the demon with its own coffin.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu watched as evryone jumped into the strange portal. He was a nervous wreack at the time. He slung his yoyyo out and began to pound it on the ground. *"What do i do, what do i do"?* Ryu unwraveled the yoy string from his middle finger and throws it on the ground. The yoyo rolled and stopped near the portal.  The yoyo shaked on its own. It caught Ryu's eyes to intrest. *"Dad's yoyo"?* Ryu crept closer to the shaking yoyo. As he was close enough he say the spherical yoyo begin to crack. Between the cracks became a red light. 

Ryu grabbed the yoyo curious to the happenings. He turned it in his hands. It glow in a dark red and began to expand. The yoyo set of an explosion of red light sending Ryu back to the previous wall. As the light faded away Ryu saw a sword there floating in front of the portal. The blade glew with a red aura. 

He walked and grabbed the sword. It gave off a shock sending memories of his father all through his body. Ryu instantly knew how to weild and use the sword. The sword told Ryu the truth of his father. His father was a devil hunter and this was his sword The Abomination. 

Ryu grabbed the sword with ease and spun it over his head. His face grew serious. He looked towards the portal and pointed the blade at it. Ryu jumped in the portal with ease and landed near the recent devil hunters he had encountered. *"I wanna join your roup, Im ready for wahtever's in store"!* ryu said this weilding his blade on his shoulders.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 22, 2008)

Damian chuckled lightly. "How about a few of us attack the summoned demons so that the rest have no interruptions to kill the Greed demons? I'll attack the summoned ones. He suggested, taking another drag from his cigarette then blowing the smoke out into the air. Damian took out his sword and gun, charging toward two Pride demons. He stopped a bit away, shooting one with a gun, hitting it square in the chest. The demon made a terrible screech that made Damian wanted to cover his ears. Enduring the want, he sprung forward at the two Prides, slashing wildly. The slashes hit one of the Prides, the one that was shot before, but the other managed to not get hit.

Damian kicked back the demon who didn't get hit, but on its way back, the demon slashed across Damian's back, causing him to gasp in pain. That bastard was going to pay. First, Damian stabbed into the chest of the first Pride then dragged his sword upward, pulling through the body and up through the head. When the sword came loose, Damian kicked away the defeated demon and turned to the one that had had hit him.

Damian looked at it with anger in his eyes. "You will regret hitting me like that. He said through his teeth. He shot his gun at the demon, hitting him between the eyes. He shot him like this four more times quickly, without mercy, killing the demon. "Teach you to hit me, you little bastard!" He yelled at the dead demon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2008)

"Haha! This...is...so...cool! Dude this is awsome!" Amy says, comming very close with a lust, punching a few times, Then shooting Silver at close range, sending them both backwards, "Dang..." She says standing, then Charges again, This time getting slashed acrossed the face, "Ow...Shit...Alright! You're going down!" she says, charging one last time, punching quite a few times, then slicing through it with Shadow. "That's what you get when you mess with me!...Oooohh...Crap..." she says as another lust takes it's place. 

She backs away just a bit, then enters her devil trigger, her eyes becoming slitted, and she begins to get cat-like, "Now...We're on even terms..." she says, throwing quick and powerful strikes, taking out the lust quickly, then comes out of her devil trigger state, "Now...For you..." She says, glaring at the pride, then takes a heath potion.

((1min. 30 sec. Devil Trigger left, two health potions.))


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Armageddon hit the Greed demon one final time, finally ending its life. He took a deep breath from exhaustion, then a Lust demon stabbed him in the back with its scythe, roaring proudly as if gloating. Armageddon grabbed the scythe and pulled it from his scythe,"You know, that did sting a little," he said as he took the scythe from the demons hands. He stabbed the demon in the heart and started slamming against the ground like a sledgehammer. Then, he threw the demon into a nearby wall and threw the scythe into its head. Finding a pistol with the name,"Yomi" inscribed on it and a letter that says,"Army, you are hereby accepted in the Devil May Cry Organization, this is a little gift for you. -Dante, boss of the Devil May Cry organization." 
"Hell ya!," Armageddon yells in excitement. A Greed demon floats in front of him,"Alright Yomi, let's get it on! ," he yelled as he fires a few rounds at the demon as it, but fails as it blocks the bullets with its coffin. He activates his devil trigger, shrouding in blue aura and his skin turns completely black and his eyes grow a demonic red. He starts moving in lightning speed, causing the demon to lose track of him. Armageddon fires from all sides, confusing the demon and damaging it greatly. The demon summons 3 blood gargoyles, cuasing trouble for Armageddon.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

Xero did not want to admit that he needed help but for the Greed not to be dead even with his power was unbelievable to him. Even the Sloth, whilst weak, was still there. 

*"Damn."* he retreated slightly and found himself next to Damian who had just finished off his prey. *"Those were the easy ones. Fancy something a little tougher?"* he said pointing his sword to the teleporting Sloths that were edging closer and closer. He sighed as the Greed demon Armageddon had taken out was replaced by another one. He hoped that was the last of the replacements.

*"Nate!"* Xero shouted, *"you going to just stand there?!"* Xero jumped up and slammed one of the Sloth into the ground with a powerful jumping downward slash. He left the other one to Damian and was grateful that they had not been powered with their demon aura yet. He picked up the fallen creature and flung it at Nate in rage. Then went angrily towards the Greed demons summoning all these pain-in-the-asses

*"Right! Let's fuck you up!"* Xero reached back and pulled out a string and attached several grenades to it. He ran towards the Greed demon, whose only move seemed to be to swing the coffin to attack. He realised suddenly that it wasn't an attack. These things were only summoners and part of their ritual was to swing the coffin and slam it down. 

*"Shit!"* Xero ducked under the swing and began to tie the grenade string all around the Greed demon. A lust demon tried to interrupt him but he sidestepped the slash and pounded it's head off the metal coffin several times and stuck a grenade in it's throat for good measure.

Xero ran and mumbled "3-2-1". Soom after a huge explosion emanated from where he had just run from, throwing him clear and landing him at the feet of Heather. He ignored the fact that a beautiful woman was standing over him and looked up at the result. Thanks to the earlier assault on the Greed, both the Lust and the Greed were taken out. There were two more to go and Xero was already exhausted, he waited for another one to take it's place but it never came. For that he was thankful. He got up wearily and looked at Heather 

*"You fighting or dancing? You better not be useless."*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2008)

*“Deal with it!”* Heather said glaring at the girl.  The laughter sent shivers up her spine as immediately raised her sword having not sheathed it yet.  As the demons appeared she dropped her smoke and grinned.  *“Time to dance!  Are you ready Rose?”*  she said with a laugh then listened to Xero.  With a nod she quickly moved forward heading straight for one of the lust demons.  *"I do both!  Now get out of my way!  Call me useless..." *she grumbled glaring at Xero then pushing past him to one of the demons.

*“Shall we?”* Heather said almost bowing at the creature.  It moved toward her lightening quick causing her to jump back.  *“You should make this fun!”* she said with a grin as she lifted her scimitar to block the swing of it’s sickle.  She then swung her sword back at the demon her quickly blocked her attack.  Heather’s eyes narrowed at the beast as she nodded.  *“Fine!  Have it your way!”* Heather yelled as she extended her sword and spun doing her pirouette.  Once, twice, three times the sword swung around slicing across the beast’s belly.  She stopped spinning and grinned as the Lust demon staggered back bending slightly then stood upright returning the grin.  *“Oh fuck me…” *Heather said her grin fading as it once again rushed forward it’s sickle extended.  The metal of their weapons clashed causing a ringing echo in the cave as the beast pressed forward.  Heather continued to block and attack gracefully though she was being pushed back by the aggressive attacks.  *“Alright I am sick of dancing with you!  I want a new partner!” *Heather screamed at it.  She rushed forward her scimitar held low then thrust upward as the sickle came down.

The sickle sliced across her upper arm leaving a gash but the sword hit it’s mark going in low on the beasts belly and coming out near it’s neck.  It gave a loud screech causing Heather to wince slightly then there was an explosion of sand around her.  *“Shit!  I got it in my eye!”* she yelled staggering back and rubbing vigorously at her eye.  She shook her head blinking a few times then looked up.  Coming face to face with yet another one.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Armageddon quickly dispatched one of the gargoyles, but the other two were bothersome. He couldn't get a good shot on them nor the Greed demon, then he figured out a way to beat them,"Just go with flow," he said. Then, he started running in the same direction one of the gargoyles were flying and laid about 20 rounds on it, sending it to the ground. Then the other one, this one took 10 rounds. He deactivated his devil trigger and charged towards the Greed demon fired Izanami in its face, then fired Izanagi and Yomi on its hands to make it let go of its coffin. Then, he grabbed it and hit the Greed demon with it while firing Izanami at it. Within a minute, the last Greed demon was down and the only thing left to do was to get rid of everything else.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

Nate had started by away at the demons with his revolvers, and like usual he detonated the bullets after his revolvers were empty, taking up his spear once again he intended to jump into the battle but was caught by surprise when Xero yelled at him and then threw a Sloth demon at him.

Scythe wielding demon was flying straight at him and Nate intended to run his spear strought to the demon but was once again surprised when the demon dissapeared from view and then reappearing right next to Nate, his reflexes allowed him to defend against the attack in the nick of time but though blade of the scythe clashed against his spear of Destiny, the force of the attack knocked him down and he crashed into the solid water that functioned as  the floor.

"Damn."He groaned."I hate teleporters."Though anymore talking was out of the question as he rolled away just before the sloth's scythe dig itself in the floor as it attempted to take out Nate.The devil hunter threw his melee weapon in the air and took out his revolvers, firing a few shots from close range that hit their target and then climbed back on his feet again and jumped up in the air before detonating his bullets.

This stunned the demon and left him open for a finisher, Nate quickly placed his revolvers in their holsters and caught the spear in mid air before using a "Air hike" while upside down and speared straight trough the demon, the demon spasmed several times while Nate crashed into the floor once again, a risky attack it was and as the demon reverted into sand Nate was on the floor groaning and rubbing his back.

"My back is killing me."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Armageddon decided to help Heather with her enemies and ran next to her, shooting the Lust demon in its face,"Hey, your name is Heather, right? Name's Armageddon, if you haven't heard already," He greeted. The Lust demon threw its scythe at Armaggedon and stabbed him in the head,"You damn bastard!," he yelled,"That hurt!" He retaliated by throwing the scythe back at the beast, hitting it in the head, and firing a few rounds with Izanagi and Ivory. Suddenly, he started feeling a bit dizzy,"Heather, you could go ahead and finish it off, I feeling a bit woozy," he said as he sat on the ground and drank a healing potion, while deactivating his devil trigger.

*1 min 50 sed left in devil trigger, 1 healing potion left*


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2008)

Drake appeared behind the scythe wielding demon as he plunged his sword through the demon's chest..the blade easily ripping through and appearing on the other side. *"Hmph..took late"* Drake then ripped his blade out spinning forward as he pulled out his gun, blasting several bullets into the demon while he looked around, clutching his bloodied weapon in the other. Suddenly a blast of sand smashed into him sending him rolling on the ground. Drake gritted his teeth he wasnt sure what that came from but he saw a gargoyle came swooping in towards him. Planting his feet, Drake swung upward, slicing through the demon as it flew over him..


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 22, 2008)

Once the demons started attacking, Azazel spun into action. One demon was running at him at top speed, but Azazel just jumped and hopped of it's head, flipping his entire body over in mid air, then shooting the demon twelve times in the back. He quickly reloaded his gun, and turned back towards the demon. He continued shooting, and after the twelth shot it exploaded. Azazel continued shooting every demon in sight.

One demon swung its scythe at him, punturing his kneck about half and inch, then he pulled it out. He continued shooting at the demon once he pulled it out, and some demon blood splattered on his leg. Azazel screemed in pain, as it started to burn his leg, and then he collapsed. The demon let out a chuckle of laughter, and stepped closer to him. Azazel emptied his ammo on the demon, and then it exploaded. Azazel quickly crawled out of the line of blood right after he emptied his ammo on the demon, dodging the blood.

"What the fuck is this?" he yelled. This blood was a lot worse than before, and he didn't know why it burned so much. The pain continued, and multiple times he tried standing back up, but each time the pain burned even more. the pain was so unbearable.


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2008)

Nero and Vergil arrive, after paying their respects to Trish and Lucia for the third year.

"Are you ready Dante?" he said, smirking.

Dante turned around

"You know it." He cut through the air with the Rebellion, ensnaring a demon within the sword's grip. A surge of devil energy ran through the sword, setting the Frost ablaze.

"You idiots can catch up later," Vergil sneered.

Nero looked at him for a moment, then set off after him at a run, slashing forward with a burst of Exceed from the Red Queen. The Savage Golem behind Vergil combusted.

Vergil looked stunned for a moment, then started blasting demons with Summoned Swords.

Vergil, Dante, and Nero stood back-to-back, shooting the demons with such speed and ferocity, they were mere blurs.

Then, as the demons began rushing at them, and slowly dogpiled, there came three simultaneous screams.

"Devil Trigger!!"

There was a flash as the demons were blasted off their feet. When they looked up, their were three shadows standing in the smoke...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

The Greed Demons had finally been taken down, Xero sighed with relief as the others were fighting the remaining Sloths, Lusts and Prides. He had a horrible feeling though it wasn't over. There was that high pitched laughing again and suddenly the ominous sound of a Bell.

_"when you hear a bell toll, dodge"_ Dante's words rang in his head. Xero wasn't one to doubt the words. *"Move!"* he shouted at the rest as he dived to the left.

From Nowhere a giant sickle and a huge black robed mass came flying towards the spot where Xero was. He knew had he not dodged he would have been in a critical condition.

The mass disappeared and then reappeared, laughing and spinning it's huge energy Scythe in its hand. The Hell Vanguard. Xero had read about them, this guy was on a completely different level. This would take ALL of them to take it down as it stood glaring at all the group of tired Devil hunters. The lower class demons were still there. One sloth, 2 prides and 2 Lusts. They too would be an annoyance

Xero stood up and laughed. "I guess this is what it means to look death in the eye." he said glaring back at the vanguard


*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't know if this helps with the RPing or not. If so I'll do it with all the bosses - if you'd rather freestyle then let me know in the OOC)

Attacks -

Teleport - After a certain amount of hits or when your far enough away 
the Hell vanguard will melt into the ground and reappear somewhere 
else.

Scythe attack - A normal swing scythe attack and the only move he will 
do that's not right out of his teleport move.  Watch for him to bring 
his scythe back as that is the cue he is going to do it.

Dashing scythe attack -After he melts into the ground for the teleport.  Watch for his point of reappearance - either directly below you or in midair

Jumping scythe attack -After he melts into the ground watch for his point of 
reappearance...if its from the ground then immediately get yourself out 
of the black area.  If you don't then he leaps out of the ground and gives you a nice slash to the face.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

@Kyuubi6534 - you can't do that I'm afraid. Please go to the sign up page in the OOC lounge and make your own character. Everyone will end up ignoring that post


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Armageddon, who was ready to help Heather finish off the lust demon, looked at the Hell Vanguard."So, that's a vanguard, ugly thing," he said to himself,"Xero! You go help everyone else with those demons, while I stall this clown. Don't worry, I'm a half demon myself, I'm good enough to stand toe to toe with this guy. Plus, everyone back there needs an expert like you to help clean up, just don't worry about, and no time to argue," Armageddon said as he doged the demon's scythe attack,"Now go!" The demon made another scythe attack, Armageddon dodged it and slammed the scythe deeper into the ground, making it harder for the Vanguard to call it back. He ran up and shot at it with Izanami.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2008)

*“MOVE!”* Heather heard Xero yell causing her to flinch and jump to the side.  *“Well this keeps getting better and better…”* she grumbled as she came to her feet and watched the creature strike where Xero had been.  Being off to the side Heather lit a cigarette figuring she had a moment as she watched the others get ready to strike.  The cigarette hung from her mouth as she looked around at the group.  *“Tora!  Hey you fucking cat!”*  Heather says with a glare.  *“Get your ass over there and help them!”* she says pointing at the vanguard.

Heather stood for a moment catching her breath until she felt a wind, she moved back slightly as the scythe cut right through the cigarette that hung from her mouth.  *“Alright!  I am sick of this shit!  Do you know how much those cost?!”* she yelled at the Lust demon before her as she moved into her fighting stance the butt of the smoke falling to the ground.   Heather glanced to see if the others were dealing with the creature that just arrived.  Letting her attention slip for a moment prove to be an almost fatal mistake as the demon took that opportunity to once again swing it’s scythe toward her. 

The weapon sunk deep into her left arm causing her to hiss in pain.  *“Now you have really done it!”* Heather screamed as she began to swing her sword at the demon.  Her grace remained, her body automatically raising to her toes giving her strength and poise as she began to attack though her left arm hung at her side barely able to form a fist.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 22, 2008)

"Demons... already? I thought I was on vacation?"
"Roan, shut up and get to work. I'll meet you in the gates of hell."
_Ugh, stupid Aly. Always bossing him around and telling him what to do..._ thought Roan. 
"Well, best get there before she starts complaining." 
Roan picked up his twin swords and gracefully sheathed them into the holster on his back. Roan made his way to his apartment's window and jumped down. The wind howled around him. _Damn, this is something big. I could feel it from here._


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 22, 2008)

Damian growled under his breath. "Now this is what I'm talking about! Fell the excitement! The adrenaline! It is like a drug, and I'm hooked!" He yelled, reloading his gun. Damian started to run quickly in place, his feet starting to move in a blur. He started to run around the Hell Vanguard, sword in hand, extremely quick. The blur that was Damian ran toward the demon, slashing him when he passed him. His run continued and he tried to attack again, but was blocked. The Hell Vanguard hit him hard with its scythe, knocking him back far. He hit the ground with a load groan. Damian worked his way back up and took a health potion.

*2 Health potions left*


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2008)

Xero was still exhausted and it was all he could do to dodge the teleporting beast. A Pride demon came lumbering towards him and Xero audibly groaned. 

"You. Piss. Me. Off!" he yelled and charged at the pride. One grenade at it's feet to lift him in the air, then he threw his sword high into the air, the weapon spinning as it flew and slicing the pride. He jumped and caught the sword by the hilt and slammed the Pride demon down to the ground. Much to Xero's annoyance, it stood up again. 

Gong!

Xero dived out of the way just barely in time, the Vanguard sliced up the Pride demon as if it weren't there. Xero panted.

"That scythe is a bastard! and it doesn't seem like it's going to let go of it." he grunted.

Then he noticed it had reappeared, spinning the scythe around, just like before. It was moving in a set pattern. It seemed it could not teleport indefinitely, after three Bell Tolls it would rest and spun the Scythe in the air. That's when everyone needed to attack.

*"After three Bell tolls move in!"* Xero shouted at the group.

Gong. 

Xero dodged but the Vanguard was moving faster after the teleport and Xero's back was sliced once more. This time it burned.

Gong.

This time it was from below. The ground began to distort but not under Xero, this time it was under Heather, Drake and Amy. He found himself hoping that they weren't sliced to ribbons. He wondered why.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Armageddon jumped in the air and punched the Vanguard in the face, while letting off a few rounds with Izanami and Yomi. 

Gong

The Vanguard used another scythe attack, slashing downwards at Armageddon. Armageddon grabbed the scythe, playing tug of war with the Vanguard. "I have his scythe, hurry! I can't hang on to it for long! ," he yelled at the group.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 23, 2008)

Early in the morning, the dusty long-haired man pushed the door closed, dragging his lethargic steps over towards the vacant row of elevated seats before the bar. 

Polishing something inside the cloth, the big bald bartender looked down with a morning yawn, before turning back to the polished bottle as he kept on the daily chore. "What for today? Graves? Chianti?"

"*Latour. It's Friday, BB.*" The rusty looking man calmly said as he took the seat to the right of the one in the center. 


The bartender smirked as he continued the polishing. "Just checking. It's Friday the 13th, Wig. Not sure if you want any special change." He took the bottle from inside the piece of cloth, shiny and fresh. "Chateau Latour. Anything else?" He took out a glassy cup and got the rusty man a little drop of wine. 


"*No thanks.*" replied Wig instinctively, like repeating an everyday quote. He took a smell from the enchanted liquid whelming around the cup before giving it a long meticulous savor. 


The two kept on their separated work, not appearing to care about each other, while they were actually communicating without eye contact. 


"What took so long? I got up so early and waited for an hour." The bartender sat leaning behind while looking at the ceiling, enjoying a temporary leisure.


*"Got up early over here, too. Gotta fix up my door."* Wig put the glass down as Bartender Bob gave him a little more alcohol. "*Troubles with the season change.*" 


"Yeah right. Really annoying winds. Broken locks. Sounds at midnights. Really annoying." Bob waving a hand in boredom, then silently watched dusty Wigan finished his drink, slowly, cup by cup.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

Heather’s fighting became more aggressive as her anger over her arm raged inside her.  *“I can’t believe…you did…this to…me…”* she ground out through her teeth as she continued to block the sickle the demon swung at her.  Heather returned the thrust with those of her own causing nicks on the beast.  She plunged her sword deep inside the creatures chest moving closer to push the sword down.  As their faces neared each other she could smell the creatures breath as it laughed at her.  It pushed against her hard causing her to stumble back a few feet as the scimitar disengaged from the Lust demon.  *“I will fucking kill you!”* Heather yelled pointing at it with her sword.  So in to the fighting she didn’t comprehend what she heard.

*‘GONG’*

The ground began to waver right under Heather’s feet unbeknownst to her, causing The Lust demon to begin laughing almost manically but it didn‘t move any closer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2008)

Amy was attempting to get near a lust, not...happening...then turns to watch the Vanguard carefully, as it was teleporting she had gotten a paniced look on her face for her new found friend, "Crap, Heather move!" She yells, activating her devil trigger once more, she flips, then pushes Heather out of the way, the tail flipping irritatedly as she stood up, hitting Heather in the face with it, "Let's fight ya little ball of sand!" she growls at the vanguard, as she begins to change out of her devil trigger.
((1min. DT left))


----------



## Caedus (Dec 23, 2008)

*"Heather!.."* Drake shouted as he ran towards her but skidding across the ground, one of the Devil Hunters saving her. Turning towards the Lust Demon and narrowing his eyes..Drake began to unleash several rounds into the Lust Demon with his signature magum which found themselves ripping through the air and into the demon. However the "Gongs" meant danger and he had to be quick if he was to counterattack..


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Armageddon began thinking of a way to stop the demon, but didn't know how,"That gong!," he thought to himself. If he could find the source of the gong, then he could stop it. But what was the source? Is it the beast? Or something else? He stood there pondering until...

Gong

The Vanguard was right behind him. The beast stabbed Armageddon in the back,"Thanks, but if you want to make another attack, you're going to have to bring me with you for the ride!," he said. He held on tight to the scythe and the beast tried its best to swing him off. Then,...

Gong

It teleported somewhere else, leave Armageddon behind,"Damn! I thought I had it!" He started to feel on the cut and staggered a little,"Damn it, I lost too much blood..." he said to himself.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 23, 2008)

Azazel was still on the ground, the pain getting worse and worse. He finally tore another piece of cloth, this one off of his shirt, and wiped the blood off of it. When he wiped the blood away, he saw a hude burn mark on his leg. He struggled up, and limped as fast as he could towards the vangaurd, duckingwhenever he heard a gong. He finally got over to the Vangaurd, aimed, and started shooting.

He kept shooting, reloading here and there, making sure every shot hit. "Oh, by the way people, thanks for helping when fucking demon blood was burning the Hell out of my leg!" he yelled in a joking tone. He kept shooting the demon. Then, he activated his Devil Trigger, shooting the demon at least fifty times in thirty seconds. After a minute, his leg started to sizzle again, and it started burning.

He deactivated his Devil Trigger, because his leg was hurting to bad. He kept shooting, still reloading. He collapsed from the pain, and kept shooting from the ground. "_Why the fuck is this hurting so bad?_" he wondered in his mind.

(1 minute and 45 seconds left of DT)


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2008)

Gong!

"The final one" Xero thought, it had teleported twice before and now this was the third. He had been keeping track of the demon but now had no idea where it was going to strike. He looked below and saw the ripples. Xero jumped, but too late, taking a huge slash across his chest.

*"FUCK!"*

The beast laughed as it appeared spinning it's scythe. *"NOW!"* he shouted.

Xero activated his devil trigger creating a clone of himself and ran towards the beast hurling grenades and slashing the demon with swords. Xero's clone leaped in the air and slashed down hard with his broadsword slicing through the cloth and sand. Though it was just sand, it seemed to cause the demon discomfort and sparks of white light could be seen seeping out of it. He watched as the others ran in and hoped it would be enough.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"Why do I have a bad feeling about this?" Armageddon said to himself, seeing the demon glowing but not vanishing,"I hope I'm wrong..." he turns to see a weakened Azazel,"Hey, you okay?" he asked as he ran towards him.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

Heather?s head turned as Drake called her name but then was slammed from the side.  She let out a small scream as she hit the ground on her bad arm.  *?What the hell?  You fucking bitch!? *Heather yelled at Amy.   As the tail whipped her in the face she grabbed it to haul her self back to a standing position.  *?Oh?well thanks.  But keep that damn tail to yourself!?* she says glaring at the girl.  *?Damn my arm?? *Heather muttered as she took a health potion.  

She glares at the Vanguard as Xero runs in.  *?My turn?? *she says activating her Devil Trigger.  She moves lightening quick, nothing more than a blur.  Heather swings her sword at the beast slicing it across the back and spinning on her toes she moves around to it?s front she sends another gash across it?s stomach and the a third on it?s chest.  More white light glows as she spins moving out of reach.  Her form fades as she stands panting hoping she helped them out a bit.  Heather watches as the others continue their onslaught.

((DT time left: 2:30  Health potions 1))


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Armageddon activates his devil trigger and shoots a crap load of rounds using all his guns, circling around the demon while doing so. The white light glows even brighter, Armageddon deactivates his devil trigger, thinking that he'd done enough.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 23, 2008)

Drake saw the onslaught going on but he didnt go into his Devil Trigger just yet..he needed to save it and didnt intend unless he was truely and deeply in danger. Quickly switching bullets in his firearm, Drake proceeded to fire the deadly bullets into the demon. The bullets were highly explosive and would instantly explode upon intact and often insured heavy damage upon the target. With all the others attacking..they just might bring it down..


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

"I guess I'll save the show off then."Nate mumbled as he slashed his wrist, his back was killing him so he would have to resort to his DT anyways so losing a little blood before hand wouldn't matter, trying this later would only result in a waste of time since the cut would close too quickly for enough blood to pour out.When he was ready he took off, droplets of blood forming a scarlet trail after each step he took.
His first target was Xero though, And when he caught up to the silent devil hunter pressed his palm agaisnt his chest, smearing his blood over the injury that was on Xero's chest.

"Don't worry, I'm just milking my Angel Trigger for all it's worth."He said before his eyes started to glow bright gold and similary colored liqued spilled out of the, the tean ran across his cheeks and when they reached the bottom of his face his DT or in his case Angel Trigger form activated, A golden armor appeared together with a pair of feathered wings and a golden glowing halo that shined as brightly as his eyes and tearlines.

In that instance they stretched out and pushed him off, a strong wind swept up as he did so and Nate was launched in the air, speeding up several times with each flap of his wings until he felt he was high enough, his now healed hand grabbed the spear of Destiny together with his other and gripped it tightly before he did a 180 and swooped down, aiming to impact on the stunned pride demon.He was trying to go as fast as he could, his AT wasn't endless afterall and it was needed for the attack itself.

Like a winged comet he crashed into the Vanguard, his spear being thrust into the demon with great force, though Nate himself broke both his arms and recieved internal injuries as a result, these increased from falling down on the floor after that."Fuck that hurt.!"He yelled out, his healing powers already taking effect, stopping the internal bleeding yet he was forced to set the bones before they could heal."A little help please?"He called out while his two useless and limp arm were lying on the floor, he couldn't even get up this way and he could swear he also broke atleast one wing with that crazy attack.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 23, 2008)

"Want some more?" Bob raised the bottle and offer another drop, but Wig decided to grab the whole bottle and offer himself the drop. As he leaned the bottle to direct the flow of the enchanting Latour to the exquisite container, several droplets hit the glassy edge and spilled away.


Wig instantly stopped and put the bottle down, staring at it with a bizarre expression, like that of a driver losing his track. "*My hand shakes today.*" He raised his hand that had held the bottle and stared at it, suddenly slamming it down to the table, making the cup half-full of Chateau Latour flinch and spill around even more. Then as if nothing had happened, he again raised and stared at the hand in an almost inquisitive manner.


"*My hand shook today.*" Wig sighed as he attempted to reach the bottle again, but Bob had already grab it. 


"Love your body, lad. Let me help for this time." Bob leaned the bottle as Wig shrugged and sighed. But this time, it was the cup that evaded the flow. 


Bob turned up and look at Wig, partially annoyed and surprised at the same time. Before they could say anything, the bar it self rumbled, as a large bottle of Graves on the highest shelf stumbled and fell, but was successfully caught by Wig as he leaned over the table.  


"*Quake...*"


"Perhaps. A little far from here I guess. Sometimes we just gotta share the crap with those nearby town..."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2008)

Xero's wound was stinging, not helped at all by Nate putting his blood on it. A strange reaction took place which stung like nothing he had ever known. The wound however slowly closed up as he continued to lay into the vanguard. With so many people attacking at the same time, it was constantly retreating and didn't have time to teleport away. Xero figured that there must have been some sort of action he did to initiate the teleporting ability, most likely to do with the scythe, though it was just theory.

Xero turned to Nate who had significantly done damage to the Vanguard, returning the earlier favour by, for a split second, letting his clone fight the vanguard and his original form feeding him a healing potion. His last one. He gave Nate a nod and then charged back in with a deafening roar

The teamwork was beautiful. Each person somehow knew when to pull back and when to press on, a beautiful example is the fact that everyone pulled back when Xero's grenades detonated on the demon or when Drakes bullets exploded, then piled back in to keep up the pressure. Xero was unsure if he liked having his moves scouted so accurately like that, though he himself had done the same for the other hunters.

In a final assault, all those involved speared their weapon deep into the neck of the vanguard, which caused it to finally cry out in a terrible screeching voice and turn into dust. 

Xero deactivated his trigger with seconds to spare and for the first time, hunched over in sheer exhaustion.

*"Damn it."* he cursed his own weakness. He knew that more challenges lay ahead. 

As the sand disappeared a portal suddenly appeared and Xero sighed in relief that there were no more demons to fight in this room. They could rest if only for a moment. This was Hell afterall. Xero's eyes noted a glint of something. It seemed the Vanguard was carrying some health potions of it's own but never got the chance to use them due to the relentless assault from everyone. 

There were 8 in total, more than enough to go round. 

*"First come first serve."* He smirked, pocketing 2 for himself.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Armageddon took 2 as well,"Nice job, you guys!" he congratulated. Armageddon walked towards the portal and observed it, looking for any sign as to what the next area might be.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 24, 2008)

Drake proceeded to walk on forward, only grabbing one considering he wasnt really injured and there were others who needed it more then he did. *"So..what happens next?" * Drake asked as he shealthed his sword and took a swift look at his gun, reloading the weapon and putting it away. He rolled his shoulders back, but it felt great to be fighting again..while it was sucidal down here, there was some pro's..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2008)

"Now?" Drake had asked the question.  The portal to the human realm was still above them. Xero didn't even look at it, though he had no reason to get himself killed, this was a once in a lifetime opportunity. To be able to walk through Hell and test ones resolve. He loved it.

He looked to the portal. 

"We rest for a while and then carry on." He was still wounded but had no desire to use his health potion when it was not neccesary.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 24, 2008)

Heather walked over and grabbed a health potion.  She looked down at those remaining tempted to grab the rest but then looked at the group around her.  *“Crap…” *Heather said with a smirk as moves to step away.  She then reaches down and grabs another one.  *“Oh, screw it.” *she mumbles tossing it to Tora.  *“Thanks again…” *Heather grumbles as she walks away untying the cloth from around her leg and sitting on the ground. * “And the fun has just begun…”* she says pulling out a cigarette.  Heather takes a drag as she looks around her the group and nods rather impressed.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"So...What do we do now?," Armageddon asked. He walked over to the group and sat down thinking.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 24, 2008)

Azazel looked at Armageddon, with a "duh" expression on his face. "No, not really." he replied. The Vangaurd finally vanished to dust, and the devil hunters had time to rest. Azazel crawled over to the health potions. When he got there, there was only one left.

"Not to be mean Armageddon." he said again. "So, does anyone know how to heal...demon blood injuries I guess?" he yelled, loud enough for all the devil hunters to hear. He grabbed one health potion, leaving no more there. "_What the Hell, am I really this stupid?_" he thought. He drank the health potion, healing only a little of the burn.

(Four Health potions left)


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2008)

*"Right! I'm going now." *Xero grunted getting up. He had fully recovered and grabbed a few more health potions since no-one else was taking them, leaving 3 just in case. He planned to dish them out if anyone needed it anyway. He glanced at all the hunters and hoped they would remain in the group, though from what Dante had said, it was unlikely. He nodded at everyone, knowing full well that this could be the last time he saw them again.

He lumbered towards the portal and started to jog, then sprint and then performed a perfect jumping sidekick through the gate.

There was a strange flash of light and for a second his body felt like it was moving in slow motion. Then he arrived to a world of white and cold. Xero looked around and saw that he in the middle of a a strange ice crystal graveyard. He walked to a huge pillar of ice and saw it was entirely made up of frozen bodies, piled high onto one another.

He saw a castle in the distance and figured he better head towards it. He wondered what type of realm this was, whether it was a place needing an item or a place needing ass kicking. His answer came soon as 6 demons suddenly materialised infront of him.

*"Scarecrows and Frosts."* he mumbled, "three of each." He looked at the frosts, thinking they would be the most trouble. It was the scarecrows that were the more aggressive though. All three dived towards Xero, their limbs modified to weild huge blades. They flipped towards him at awkward angles, Xero having no option but to defend. He tried to reach back for his grenades but was denied even the slightest voluntary move, it was all defensive reflex

They were fast and against such speed, Xero was in trouble. He backed and backed, blocking as he went, any attack he made just being dodged. Their attacks were supplemented by the frosts that shot ice bullets at him with Xero doing all he could just to stay alive. He soon found himself at the edge of a cliff.

*"Shit"* he said realising there was no way out.

*3 minutes DT, 4 Health potions, 2 DT potion, 1 holy water


----------



## Kuno (Dec 24, 2008)

*“Ah shit…”* Heather said chuckling as Xero got up and headed toward the portal.  She took another drag on her smoke as she came to her feet.  *“Hell if I am letting that mute bastard get all the glory.”* Heather said unsheathing her sword.  “Alright Rose ready?” she says chuckling as she again kisses the swords blade for luck and runs toward the portal.  She jumps just before she gets there putting one leg straight out in front and the other straight out behind her.

As she came out of the portal she landed on the toe of the front foot spinning in a quick circle to judge her surroundings.  *“I thought this was hell!” *Heather snapped standing straight and shivering slightly at the cold.  *“Hot…I said hot…this is not hot…”* she grumbled as she walks and looks around. * “This must be my hell….Well no sign of him…” * she says peering up at the bodies.  *“Guess it still is hell.  Or someone has a sick taste in art.”* Heather says the breath puffing out in front of her.  She grabs a smoke and lights it as she sighs.  *“Now that looks like a good place to start.  At least it might be warm.” *she says stepping toward the castle her feet silent on the snow.

Spying some movement in front of her she hides a bit and watches.  *“Go figure.”* Heather says with a smile a chuckle in her voice as she shakes her head.  *“Already got himself into trouble.”*  She steps out from behind the broken pillar and whistles.  *“Anybody want to dance?”* Heather yelled as she tossed her smoke on the ground and grin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 24, 2008)

Amy grins, "Thanks! And You're welcome!" She says, taking the potion that Heather gave her. Then she sees Xero walk toward the portal, "Wait for me!" She says, running and tripping into the portal, landing on her face in the snow, spitting out the snow she runs up loudly as the creatures appear. "Haha! BRING IT ON!" she yells, charging a scarecrow from behind. Getting limbs only barely out of the way of the huge blade, and avoiding getting close to the frost, yet.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2008)

Xero had never been so glad to see anyone, of course he didn't show it. He simply said. "Stay out of my way woman!" in his arrogant and aggressive fashion. He'd never ask for help because it was like a personal insult.

However, what did happen was the Scarecrows were distracted enough to stop their attack, if only for a moment. That's all he needed to get away. He wound up his sword like a pro baseball player and hit all three of them hard, sending them into the snow. Xero couldn't follow up at all. He had minor cuts all over him and it was all he could do to move in the strength sapping snow, the icy substance up to his knees, making walking a pain.

He ploughed his way away from the edge and took cover behind a pillar. This was interrupted by a frost peering around the other side of the pillar.

Xero lost his temper and punched the icy demon in the face, his hand immediately cut from the sharp ice spikes on it's face. He followed it up with a grenade in it's open mouth and a kick to the jaw, making the beast bite and creating a muffled explosion. 

He wasn't surprised that it was relatively unphased by it.

*"I'm going to kill the son of a bitch that opened up this goddamned portal!"* he said and watched Heather and Amy attack the other demons. They were again doing extraordinarily well. He looked at their attire and smiled. 'must be freezing' he thought. 

The frost jumped high in the air and slammed down a huge amount of ice spikes. Xero had just barely got out of the way. The frost was then stalking him with his ice sheild in hand.

"..." Xero stood tall and said nothing, simply glaring at it and looking for an opening. It was only a matter of time


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 24, 2008)

Bella sat on her red Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14 motorcycle as she watched a crew of people take down dozen of demons but it looked like that were having a little trouble taken them down. She really did think about the other hunters, she only had one thing on her mind and thats finding Dante, she started her engine and roded off the building and landed on one of the demons and her back tire running over the demon face.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 24, 2008)

Azazel struggled up to his feet, and when he got up he could feel all the improvement the health potion did for him. It may have only barely healed the burn visually, but it fellt good enough now that he could do all the manuvers he could do before. Xero ran through the portal, then Heather, then Amy. "Oh, yeah, thanks for all the help!" he yelled as they went through the portals. He ran towards the portal, and pulled out his gun as he ran. He lunged through the portal, and landed on a frozen crystal in the shape of a big ant pile.

Azazel sighed a sigh of releif when he felt the cold hit his body. His burn started to cool down, and he felt even better than before. He scanned his surroundings, and noticed Xero cornered by the scarecrows, Amy attacking the demons, and the same with Heather. He centered the front sight of his 44 with the back sight on the frost ice armor, and started fireing his gun. He pulled the trigger continuosly, reloading when needed.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 24, 2008)

"Um....a portal? I wonder where it leads?" Bella said riding through the portal. She soon landed on a stone bridge with clown like demon on a circus ball, "Oh my." Bella said pulling out her Ōkatana, Well well, looks like i have some guests to play with. the clown said pulling out his Scythe.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 25, 2008)

"Well," Armageddon said,"I'll be seeing you guys later. If you come with then that's fine." Armageddon ran to the portal and backflipped through it. When he reached his destination, which happens to be a giant castle, 4 Assaults were waiting for him,"Hoo-ly shit..." he said.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 25, 2008)

*“You would die with out me!“ * Heather says with a chuckle at Xero as he tells her to stay out of his way.  Heather then grinned as the demons moved toward her then looked at Tora with a sigh.  *“You need to learn patience!”* she says as one of the scarecrows swung at her.  She dodged back as she swings her scimitar the demon blocked her sword easily with it’s own attached blade.  Heather spins dropping low slicing into one of it’s leg causing it to fall.  

Heather then stands back up as she finishes her spin figuring to finished the beast off, only to see it hovering over her already having gained it’s feet.  *“That just figures…” *she grumbles as she jumps back the demon to close for comfort.  Heather then pulls a few of her throwing knives and fires them at the scarecrow’s head for distraction while moving in behind them.  She slides her sword through the creatures belly as it blocks tow of the three knives the third sinking deep into it’s shoulder.  

Smirking slightly Heather looks up just as it’s arm hits her from the side causing her to go flying at the sword pull out.  She slams into something hard and gasps at a sharp pain in her shoulder, looking up she sees the face of a frost one of it’s icicles piercing her shoulder.  "Oh shit..." she says as it grabs Heather and pulling her off slams her into the snow.  

Gasping slightly she rolls to her feet trying to get her breath back.  *“Why do you fuckers have to mess with my arm?!” *she screams at it with a glare as it moves in to attack again.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 25, 2008)

He watched as Heather got pinned down by the Frost, Xero thought fast. He reached into his back pouch and pulled out a selection of grenades. The frost stabbed at Xero with his long icy fingers, Xero ducked and caught the outstretched arm and threw the frost over his shoulder. Xero stabbed his sword deep into the beast and attached the grenades to the frosty devil. Xero picked up the sword with the Frost attached and threw the demon towards where Heather and Amy faced off with the Scarecrows and Frost.

*"I'd move if you like your limbs attached."* Xero said smiling. He didn't notice the Frost teleporting behind him and about to stab his back.
"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 25, 2008)

Earlier, that healing potion that Xero had given him combined with the healing abilities of his Angel trigger reso=tired his wounds, though there was little to no pain relief.With sore arms, among other sore places he stepped trough the portal, not in the mood for something flashy like Xero had done before and Nate arrived in some kind of forest.....No it was a jungle, the place where was directly in front of an impressively large castle.The side of the castle was overgrown with plants.

Though unsure where to go, that castle was their safest bet though before he could head towards that destination he heard Raito exclaim something.
"Fuck, I hate those things."He had seen these guys before, he could've expected them to live in such a habitat and the worst thing was that something he hated even more felt right at home here as well.

"Watch out for the plantlife, there might be Chimeraseeds lurking around."Nate said as he took out his revolvers and got ready to take on the Assaults.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 25, 2008)

Drake narrowed his eyes..the teams were split and stuck with new people he didnt even talk to yet. It didnt matter as took a swift glance at the people around him. Only then did he stop thinking and resort to action, clutching his magum as another Devil Hunter did before him. He still hadnt used his devil trigger yet..so he was still in luck but he still didnt plan on using it..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Heather looked around her as she sees Xero throw the frost.  She watches it come towards them through the air and glances at Amy who is busy fighting the scarecrow.  *“Damn…”* she mumbles then quickly glances back at Xero and sees the last frost appearing behind him.  *“SHIT!” *she yells as she quickly activates her devil trigger.  Moving lightening quick her feet not even having a chance to sink into the snow she is at Amy’s side.  Grabbing the girl by the arm she spins quickly sending her hurtling toward Xero.  

Heather then quickly throws her leg out in mid spin and slamming the scarecrow across the face she knocks him in the direction that the frost was now sliding she didn't wait to see how close it came but hoped it would be close enough.  Not waiting for a second she speeds toward the others though she slows considerably as her form begins to fade. She glances hoping that Amy’s body had enough force to knock Xero out of the way.  Heather stumbles for a moment exhaustion setting in as she reaches for a health potion and drinking it to cure her badly injuried arm.  


((DT-2:30 left - 1 Health potion))


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito hurried and shot a few rounds at the demons. One of them dashed towards him for an attack, but Raito barely dodged it and shot at it,"This sucks!" He exclaimed as he continued to fire. He met with Nate back to back,"Hey, when did you get here?" he said as shot the upcoming Assaults.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Damian sighed as he was slacking today. He clutched his gun in his hand tightly, his tight grip almost stinging his own hands. "I gotta pick up the pace!" He yelled, running up near Raito and Nate, firing a few rounds at the Assaults. One of the shots hit the Assault in the chest then the next in the head, followed by another two in the head. The Assault still had some fight left in him. Damian charged for the Assault, sword in hand. He swung at the demon, who dodged the blade. The Assault hit Damian in the arm, causing him to gasp in pain. The pain infuriated Damian, causing him to slash with his sword maniacally. After about the slashes, he kicked the demon away and shot it. "Fucking bastard. You do _not_ hit me..." He mumbled as he looked at the rest of the Assaults.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito looked at Damian with a surprised look,"Damn, you could tell he's pissed at something," he said. He continued to shoot the Assault that Damian fought and finished it off after about 20 rounds. He continued with the rest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 26, 2008)

The group spread out, each taking an Assault though as Nate was jumping trough jungle, firing away his revolver but the cover of trees and the mobility and shield of the Assault made it difficult to hit the bastard, the shield deflected his bullets so the detonation of the bullets to finish the beast off wouldn't work so easily."I guess I'll have to do so mid-air"something required quite some skill and luck since he would have to shoot and then detonate when the assault was in the bullet's blast range.

Though just as he attempting to do so, a very distinct sound was heard, that of a portal opening and then those awful screeches that came from the beast intensified, or better said they multiplied and came from several different directions before two more assaults popped up and circled around Nate, as he saw them made a distinct motion he ducked and rolled before projectiles were flung at him, at the cost of getting hit once in the shoulder he managed to riddle the area around one assault with bullets, the beasts arrogant and foolish, thinking they could go in for the kill because Nate had been injured all stepped closer towards him.

One of them stepped right into his trap, Nate detonated his bullets, because of the large amount of misses and bullets that had been deflected, over a 30 explosions occured at the same time, chaos resulted as trees started to tumble down and others caught fire while one of the assaults got trapped between several explosion, the injuries the beast gained from this stunned him long enough for Nate to riddle the assault with several more bullets before detonating them once again.

"One down."He mumbled, his shoulder was killing him and actual burning sounds and smoke came from it, the projectile that was demonic in nature wasn't really at home in the shoulder of a half-angel.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

Armageddon was trying hard to dodge all the burning trees,"Dang it, Nate! Be more careful," he yelled. An Assault rushed for another attack while Armageddon were dodging the trees. Armaggeddon saw the demon and when it was close Armageddon dodged it and trapped it under a tree.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2008)

Xero watched in shock as Heather threw Amy as if she was some sort of weapon, towards him. He couldn't dodge and got hit in the face by the flying body, somersaulting in the snow as he fell.

He stood up slowly, like some ancient warrior from beyond the grave, pushing Amy off of him and glared at Heather. He then looked at where he was standing and saw an outstretched hand of a Frost. He hadn't even seen it and knew he would have been killed had Heather not used the Amy missle attack

*"Don't get so cocky, just because you saved my life."* he said and picked up his sword that had fallen beside him. He was pissed off and activated his Devil trigger in rage. His clone popped out beside him and the two of them rushed with an outstretched sword, his clone slightly behind him.

Xero's sword made a huge arc from down to up, throwing the frost into the air. As soon as he did so he flipped some grenades up in the air. His clone leaped into the air, and slashed at the beast with his own sword, then brought his sword down like a hammer. The impact, even in the snow was considerable, coupled with the fact that the grenades exploded on impact sending the beast into the air once more. Xero threw his sword into the air, the broadsword spinning and slashing at the now exposed flesh of the Frost which had been stripped of it's protective ice armour. Xero's clone ran, used his master as a springboard and kicked the sword deep through the demon then caught the Frost with it's legs and threw him to the ground with a tremendous thud. The clone then finally speared the Beast with it's own sword as he fell.

The Frost shattered into a thousand pieces and Xero deactivated his DT. 

*"Now for the others..."* he grumbled and picked his sword up

*2mins DT remaining


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2008)

"What the He-" Amy gets out as she gets flung into the air like a missile.  "Watch out below!" She says as she collides with Xero, then as she gets thrown off she gets up, charging a frost as it appears, "COME AND GET SOME!" She yells, kicking the beast, then hopping away vigoriously with a seriously sliced foot.  "Crap that hurt..." She growls, shooting sliver a few times at the creature.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Heather stood slowly as her breath returned causing puffs to appear before her as she got her feet beneath her.  *“Ungrateful bastard…” *Heather growled as she grabbed The Rose from the ground.  *“Alright lady, let’s finish this…I am sick of this fucking creatures…” *she said in a huff.  Her body looked like it was on fire with the steam coming off of her from the cold around them.  *“I am sick of this ice…and I am sick of these fucking demons!”* Heather yelled swinging her sword behind her catching the approaching scarecrow in the gut.  *“I mean seriously!  Did you think you could sneak up on me in the snow?”* she snapped as she yanked the sword free swinging it around so she faced the creature.

*“You are really starting to piss me off!” *Heather yelled her sword pressed against the beasts own blade.  She pushed her assault each time being blocked by the demon.  *“What the hell are you a sword master?” *she snapped at it as she swung once more but dropped low before contact slicing deep into one of it’s legs.  Pulling loose she swung again deepening the cut and causing it to fall backward.  *“That’s it!” * Heather growled raising her sword to finish it off.  Luckily for her she noticed the blade swinging toward her and jumped before it dealt to her the same damage.  Heather landed on it’s chest sending her blade straight into it’s head as she stood panting.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 28, 2008)

Chop... chop... chop... 

Chop... krrook... 

The room was as large as a half of the bar, with illogical decorations filling all four of the wall and the ceiling alike, engendering an eerie feel of aesthetics. A wooden antiqued clock was stuck at the ceiling, facing down at a corner. A moose' head lacking the right horn was attached to a picture that would paint a hawk, but had its head covered by a big leaf. A thing that looked like a skull with nine holes with the size of an eye for each was hung in the middle of the room, held still by a purple chain connected to the blue ceiling light. There was a lamp lit inside the skull, which radiated beams of a fascinating purple that lit certain points in the room through the eye-sized holes. 

And in the middle of all those things, Wigan was constantly chopping and stabbing something with his kitchen knife. The sporadic ringing of bronze keys hitting each other whenever Wigan moved signaled an engrossed commitment. 

He held the product in his hand and, with a concern like that of a scholar proofreading his work, randomly changed his angle of vision. 

It was a bowling ball. A red, transparent bowling ball dripping with shiny liquid.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2008)

Xero found that the only demon left was a solitary scarecrow. He merely looked at it and it jumped off the cliff. Xero looked towards the castle, there was a huge roar emanating from the depth of it, causing the who place to shake.

"That'll be the bastard we have to kill. Come on. We need to get the fuck out of here." 

Xero started to run, but slowed his pace so to allow the others to catch up. The roar was huge and shook him to the core. Whatever was in the castle was something ferocious and powerful. '_An ice demon probably.'_ The realms usually followed a theme and considering the surrounding, it was a wise guess.

It was a few minutes away and then they would know for sure


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 31, 2008)

Amy grins as the roar echoed, "Woohoo! This will be awsome! Such a challenge! Let's go!" She yells excitedly, catching up with Xero. "So, what do you think it will be like? That ferocious beast in there? Really should be rightchious...That's my thought. Maybe an angry snow monster! Or something even BIGGER!" Amy says in a happy, excited tone as they walked towards the castle.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2009)

*“Bastard doesn’t wait for anything…”* Heather grumbled as she lit a cigarette, The Rose safely back into it’s sheath.  She cringes as she hears the roar emanating from the castle.  *“Your just a big glutton for punishment…”* Heather says blowing out smoke as they walk.   *“And she needs to calm down...” * she says then chuckles as she follows the pair. * “You do realize that overzealous attitude of yours is going to get yourself killed…”* Heather shakes her head as she blows the smoke at the girl and grins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 1, 2009)

"ACK! AWAY! I looove adrenaline! Besides, it's lots of opti-mism~! I have to keep the optimism around! If I don't then the Fart and the Stripper will replace it with Pessimism! You and I Medusa, that's all the optimism that we got here...So, do you want me to get myself killed, or get myself killed? Your choice!" Amy says loudly with a giggle.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

It took some effort but he managed to get the projectile out of his shoulder, the two last assaults were making their way trough the chaos of the fallen and burning trees and were searching for Nate who had taken shelter behind a large tree stump.He took his time aiming at one of the assaults, both revolvers aimed one the same demon since he needed to take one out before he could take the other one on.

With it's back turned towards him, he fired several times, in the back of the skull and trough the back of the demon who roared out in pain while the other one made his way towards Nate.With the press of a button the first demon exploded spraying blood and guts all over the place while Nate quickly holstered his revolvers and took out his spear.The spear glowing and pulsating on account of a demon being near, was used to black the claws the demon was trying to dig into Nate's body and.

The devilhunter rolled back taking the Assault with him, and kicked it back in order to get an attack in.The demon crashed on it's back but was trying to stumble back on his feet as quickly as possible, Nate didn't give him the opportunity and jammed his spear into the throat of the demon, and for certainty he repeated the process several times over in the chest of the demon before moving on.Hoping that the rest of the group were about ready as well.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2009)

Xero sprinted now, amazed that the other two were keeping up, but then speed wasn't really his forte. He stopped at the massive gates and looked up. He looked at the girls beside him and faced Heather.

"This one's on a different league." he said as the Earth shook and icicles rained from above. The floor ahead of them was frozen.

"This...may be difficult. Or suck?" he said wondering if he had the right word


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

*?Get your self killed?? *Heather says then chokes for a moment.  *?Medusa?  What the fu-? *she begins then cuts herself off as she starts to laugh.  *?Medusa?  I kind of like that.?* Heather says laughing then smirks.  *?Though I think this one already turned to stone?? *she says chuckling as she took another drag on her cigarette shivering slightly from the cold as they stay on Xero?s heels.

As they came to the gate and he turned to her she had to smirk at his words.  *?Difficult?  Suck? Suck might work?though I am thinking that is a major understatement.?  *Heather says taking a drag on her smoke and rubbing her arms glancing through the gate at the frozen floor.  *?That?s like ice skating.  Piece of cake?? *she says taking another drag. * ?Didn?t your folks ever take you ice skating as a kid?  Or were you ever a kid??  *Heather says laughing dropping the cigarette and watches it melt slightly into the snow as it hisses before it is snuffed out.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 2, 2009)

"Good, that's all of them," Armageddon said to himself. He ran and caught up with Nate,"What else is next?" He asked. He looked towards the castle ahead, a bad feeling running down his spine. He shrugged it off and walked on.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2009)

Xero looked at the ice and tested his footing. It was smooth and extremely slippery.

*"This will make things difficult, I'm not sure I've taken part in any ice skating activities. I'll pick it up as we go. I don't think I was ever a kid, my childhood was robbed from me in a river of bullets and blood." *Xero said darkly

He watched the bouncing bag of energy who was ready for action.

*"I know you like to fight and the adrenaline rush - but use your head in there...."* Xero had no idea what he was doing. He had spoken more in these few hours than he had done all last year.

He spun, his coat flipping in the wind coming from behind the doors and reached over to pull a lever. The giant doors creaked open and they walked inside. It was a massive hall and there were a lot of big icicles in the way. Xero walked up to one of them and was faced with a man's contorted face as it screamed in agony.

*"Frozen alive. And quickly by the looks of things. Something used an intense freezing method."* Xero pulled out an anti freeze grenade, he didn't have many, but just enough to stop him or anyone else ending up in the same manner.

He navigated his way past the human icicles and reached the end of the hall where there was a massive clearing. He felt the ground shake violently at his feet and almost lost his footing. Fighting on this surface was going to be difficult. There was a giant three headed dog in chains, also covered in ice. It looked frozen. Xero noticed a portal behind it.

*"It's never this easy."* He said to himself as he walked on the slippery surface. He was soon proved right.

The giant demon dog started moving and Xero instinctively leaped backwards as huge chucks of ice fell and shattered. It took one step forward and roared a huge beam of ice towards the group, Xero dived out of the way and slid to a halt.

"Leave now mortal! The likes of you are forbidden in this land!" the dog growled.

Xero was taken aback by the fact it spoke. *"Move."* Xero said fearlessly and intensely to the Cereberus.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2009)

"Hey I can die of what I love, or lack of it!"Amy says grinning at Heather. "Yeah, I liked Medusa too..." She adds, not getting cold, from her constant adrenaline rush that she has.

"Watch it mutt! You don't know who you're talking to! The Fart is the best one you can find!"Amy says, spinning on one foot, just to slip, "Damn it..." she mumbles as she stands.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

Heather mentally slapped herself when she heard what he said about his childhood.  *“Well damn…”*  she mumbled lighting another cigarette hoping it might help her stay a little warmer.  She hit the ice and moved for on sliding feet easily.  *“You should try it.  It’s actually a lot of fun…”* Heather said chuckling as she remembered the time spent on the ice to help in her ballet.

She watched both of the carefully as they moved making sure that they didn’t slip to the point of getting hurt to bad and moved forward letting the big man lead.  *“Now that’s fucked up…” * Heather said looking at the popsicle people around them.  *“What could have done this…”* she mumbled not really looking for an answer as she skated around spinning in circles actually enjoying the ice.

As the dog moved and spoke she sped on slick feet barely avoiding the falling ice as she circled around facing the creature once more.  *“Oh seriously!  It couldn’t be a little pug or Chihuahua, it had to be a massive ice spitting mongrel!  And, of course it had to have more than one head…”* Heather growled as she took one last long drag of her smoke and flung the last of it away.

Heather looked at Xero and laughed lightly.  *“Move?” * she mumbled.  *“I don’t think that or sit or stay will work.  Why don’t you try fetch while your at it?” * Heather chuckled as she rolled her eyes but stood back waiting to see what would happened then Amy spoke up.  *“Damn…not her too…” *she mumbled rubbing the back of her neck as she unsheathed her scimitar.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2009)

Cereeberus glared at all three of them, each head staring at one

"You dare to make a mockery of me?! You'll regret this you worms!" it bellowed and stood on its hind legs for a second and slammed down both paws on the ground. Xero fell from the tremendous impact and the slippery surface, then speared his sword down into the ground and pulled himself away from the massive ice spikes forming on the ground. He barely escaped the attack his trouser being ripped at the calf and his skin being grazed and with a touch of frost on them.

The same massive spikes were forming quickly where Heather and Amy stood. Xero looked up as Cereberus was preparing it's next attack, they had to be quick. Xero stood up took a few grenades and lobbed it at the dog's ice covered feet. Though they exploded, all it did was remove some ice, which was forming slowly again. 

"An ice sheild." he muttered, "As if things weren't difficult enough."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

Azazel got up from the snow, his head pulsating with pain. "How did I end up in here?" he said outloud to himself. He stumbled up, and started running in the direction Xero, Amy, and Heather had gone. He tripped a few times from the pain in his head.

While Azazel was running, he heard a very loud and deep voice of a demon. "Come on man, you're missing all the action." he said to himself. He started slipping as the snow slowly switched to ice. He made it to the icy doors, and saw the other three inside. "Man, you guys didn't even check for me!" He yelled, laughing out loud.

Just then, Azazel looked up to see a giant three-headed dog. He slipped, both from shock and from the ice. He pulled his 44 magnum from the holster, and readied it for battle. He also unsheathed his dagger. He hadn't used it at all during his time in Hell, but it looked as if he was going to need to now. "Jeez, that thing reminds me of my old Rot Weiler...but with ice all over it and with three heads." he said, again laughing.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Heather felt the ground shiver beneath her and leapt out of the way.  *“What the fuck?!  Bad dog!”* she yelled quickly moving to her feet as she continued to slide.  She turned her head and watched the ice blow away then begin to reform at it’s feet.  *“Son of a bitch!”*  Heather growled as she swung her sword around loosely then turned to watch Azazel.  *“So…will the guns work…”* she wonders as she reaches for her throwing knives but shakes her head slightly.  *“He wouldn’t even feel those..."* she then races forward hoping to slice at his feet slightly before the ice completely reformed.  Using the ice to increase her speed she spun slicing at one of it’s feet hoping to get out of the area before it struck again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2009)

"You call US worms?  You're no better then those ankle-biters at the shelter!" Amy says, wiggling her butt after dodging the ice sent at them.   She giggles at Heather's remark then continues.  "Really!  Look at that!  Such small teeth!  You know how they deal with little mean bastards like you!?  They euthanize them!  Y'know, You MIGHT be able to pull off a purebred, but that's just stretching it!  Do you like chasing cats?  Or just cars?" Amy yells mockingly, then fires a shot from silver at it's middle nose.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

Xero stood up and saw the beast look up to the ceiling and fire off a massive beam of ice, the action confusing Xero. His eyes followed the beam and he quickly took out some grenades and threw them in the air as giant ice spikes came raining down on *all 4* warriors. The grenades that he had thrown were timed to perfection, turning a few of the spikes into snow, but as more rained down he realised that it was only a temporary solution and would have to dodge. Most of the spikes were headed toward *Azazel*

He retreated for the moment to the icy graveyard, letting the other three handle him. His hand rested on one such frozen entity and his eyes met that of the victims, which moved.

"You're alive?" Xero asked amazed, "You must have come here only a short time before us." He took an de-ice grenade and crushed the contents, pouring it over the man's head and arms.

It wouldn't take long for the strong smelling liquid to melt the ice. He watched as Cereberus took a shot from *Amy's* gun and Heather's weapon and was unhappy about it, lashing at *both the girls* with a giant paw. Clearly they needed to remove the ice armor and then attack the flesh of the beast as best they could. Given the relentlessness of it's attacks, this would be no easy feat.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 4, 2009)

An acrid scent filled Enishi's nostrils. His first thought was, _It reeks...get away._ His second thought was, _I can smell....and I can think? I'm alive._ Enishi's eyes opened, and his snow-white, spiked hair seemed to breathe in life all it's own as he opened his eyes, the small black sunglasses on his face sliding down the bridge of his nose as he looked at *Xero.* "So," Enishi said. "I assume you're the one who got me out....mostly, anyway. Thank you. Name's Enishi."

Enishi's neck was free by the time he finished his speaking, and he looked down at his body, still encased in ice. He watched Xero's solution go to work, eroding the ice on his shoulders and arms. "That beast got me good....too cocky, I suppose," said the white-haired Devil hunter. "Still...that's some high-level equipment you've got there. I think I can finish it up." As he spoke, Enishi was able to move his right arm, which held a long tachi. With a flourishing spin, he chopped away at the ice, freeing his legs and the rest of his body. Enish cocked the sword on his shoulder, resting the curve along his neck as he smiled, pushing up his glasses with two fingers.

"Thanks for the help. I owe you, so I'll help you out with the mutt," Enishi said. "I assume you can use the help." Enishi still felt cold. He had just been frozen solid, so his abilities were at less than optimum, but he was sure he'd be good enough to weigh anyone down.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2009)

Nate was rushing towards the castle, in the direction where he last saw the others but was caught off guard by a bright red light flashing in front of him and the moment his vision returned to him he was somewhere else....A cold place.Though he had little time to get adjusted to this new enviroment as a large in ice covered claw nearly crushed him if he hadn't rolled out of the way quickly.

"What the hell happened?"He asked no one in particular since it took him a couple of more seconds to spot the familiar faces of his fellow Devil Hunters he had last seen before he stepped into that gate leading to the jungle.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

Xero didn't bother to look at *Enishi *and said, "Do as you please." in his usual unfriendly manner. He watched as the paw came down towards *Heather and Amy *and the spikes were descending upon *Azazel*.

"Idiots. Better not get themselves killed." He grunted and looked at the portal behind the dog. If they could get to that then there would be no problem. The best path is the one of least resistance after all, though he was curious to see if they could beat the mongrel.

Then a figure came rolling out of the portal and looked confused.

"*Nate. *Glad you decided to show up." he said scornfully and walked towards the huge beast of a dog. "I'm sure you can figure things out for yourself."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2009)

Heather took a few slashes at the creatures paw trying to move faster than the ice that was slowly recovering the beast.  *“Shit!”*  she yelled diving and rolling out of the way as the dog moved with lightening speed to crush her.  *“Bastard doesn’t sit still does he?” * Heather growled quickly jumping to her feet.  

Her eyes narrowed as she looked around for something to help then Nate tumbled out in front of her.  *“About time someone else showed up!  What the hell were you guys doing?  Just lazing around I suppose.”* Heather said with a growl as she swung her sword lazily in circles.  She glanced around spotting the guy that Xero saved and scowled slightly not sure if they should trust him or not.  Heather then turned her eyes back to the dog. * “Damn fucking mutt!  Your about to get neutered!”* she yelled looking for an opening.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 4, 2009)

Azazel laughed at what Heather said. He didn't take offense easily. "The bullets are sprinkled in holy water. And its the fourty-four magnum, used to be the strongest hand gun in the world, now one of them." he said. "Its used for making big holes in the target, I'm pretty sure it'll do _some_ damage." he said.

He lined his sites up quickly inbetween the middle head's eyes, and shot, and as quickly as he did that, he shot the other two in the middle of their eyes. A hole one inche deep and four inches wide appeared between all of their eyes. "Yea, thats no damage at all." Azazel said sarcastically, and laughing. Then, the demon formed ice spikes and hurled the ones not destroyed by Xero at Azazel. He quickly shot each one of them, and they shattered into more tiny pieces of ice, sprinkling down to the icy floor.

"Another demon?!" Azazel grunted, as Nate rolled out of the portal. Then, he noticed it was Nate. "Oh okay." he said. He regained focus on Cerberus, and started shooting at the ice surrounding it's feet, takking chunks, but some of them just being filled back up with ice.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 5, 2009)

"Heh....my turn," Enishi said. Taking advantage of the beast's attention being on the other Devil Hunters, Enishi twirled Muramasa with deadly grace, leaping into the fray....literally. Running alongside the wall, trying to escape the three-headed mongrel's notice, Enishi took a gamble when it attacked Azazel with the ice spikes. As his bullet penetrated the left head's brow, Enishi leaped up once, then again with his Sky Stride, and began hacking at the neck in mid-air with his tachi, ready to use his other two "jumps" to pull out if the dog turned on him.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

Cerebrus stood up on it's hind legs again and roared, the thick ice armor surrounding it's body once more. The heads rotated and the central head changed position with the one on the right. 

"Didn't I freeze you already?!" it bellowed at *Enishi *and fired a massive beam of ice onto the ground where everyone stood. The beam was capable of freezing anyone instantly.

Xero leaped high into the air and threw a barrage of grenades at the beast. The dog looked up and directed the beam towards the oncoming explosives freezing and having them drop harmlessly on the ground.

"Damn mutt." he grunted


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 6, 2009)

"Yeah. I thawed out!" Enish called back to Cerebrus, leaping up once, and then twice with the aid of his Sky Striding. Enishi tensed, as he realized that had been his third....and the ice beam was still going. Thinking quickly, Enishi used the momentum of his last jump to leap towards the wall of the ice cavern, and thrust his tachi into the wall, acrobatically leaping up to stand on the blade as it protruded from the wall.

Safely above the ice guardian's rampage, Enishi reached behind his back with his left hand, taking out a large, magnum-type pistol that seemed to be a type of Desert Eagle, with a six-cylinder reloader in the middle. Twirling the hand cannon in his hand, Enishi snapped it into a proper grip as he took aim at the left head again. "Say hello to the Backshot, mutt," Enishi growled under his breath as he fired, the recoil throwing his arm back slightly, then re-sighted and fired a second shot before preparing to move if Cerebrus looked back at him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2009)

"You know what!? NO! I was taught when a dog was bad you were supposed to flick it on the nose! And did it flick you!? Nooooo!" Amy says looking at the bullet that just cracked the ice lightly.  Then lept out of the way of the original spikes, "Damn ice...give me frost bite..." she mumbles as she slides Silver into her mouth, adjusting her ponytail. 

Then she tosses Silver into the air, pulling some bullets out tossing them into the air and catching silver in her left hand as the bullets slide in and it clicks closed, switching into her devil trigger as she had grabbed it. 

She leaps into the air, dodging the ice, "Nya! Come chase the god damn kitty..." She says then tapering to a mumble. Then shoots a few times, cracking the Ice on the right head.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

xero was bouncing off the tips of the other frozen victims, trying to avoid touching the ground. He leaped in the air and threw another barrage of grenades, slightly bigger than the ones before. all of them exploded onto the central head, removing the ice completely from it. the right side was now also exposed thanks to amy. The mutt shook its head after the explosions a liitle disorientated.

xero threw down his sword spearing it into the ice and landing on it with one foot. he proceeded to leap off the sword and then threw a hammer of a punch straight into its face. He flipped up and landed on its nose and continued to punch the massive face.

"you my cheerleading squad?" he shouted at the others. "all out attack!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 6, 2009)

"What the!?" Armageddon yelled in surprise,"How in the heck did I get here!?" He looked around and saw the Ice Claw almost attack Nate. He took out the Izanagi and Yomi, then shot a few rounds at the creature. Turning its attention towards Armageddon, the claw quickly rushes towards him. Armageddon dodged the attack right before it connected,"Damn, that was close..." he thought to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2009)

Heather glared in Xero’s direction as she stood on top of one of the ice ‘sculptures’.  *“Don’t be a fucking ass!  What the hell do you think you do everything?” *she yelled as she jumped gracefully from one pile of ice to another moving quickly toward the beast.  *“Oh screw it…” * she says jumping into the air spinning as she activates her DT.  *“Hopefully I can move fast enough…”* Heather says to herself as she already has her feet moving before she touched the floor.  

Moving lightening quick toward the creature Heather hisses her feet becoming slightly pained at the contact but able to stay a bit a head of it.  She rushes toward the head that Amy had freed leapt on to it, just avoiding the crash of teeth.  Heather grabs on to an ear and attempts pierce her sword through it amongst the shaking of the massive head to disengage her. * “Let’s scramble those brains…”* she growled as she begins to pant, her DT fading fast.

((DT- 2:00min left  1 health potion))


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

Cerebrus looked at the veritable army around him as he got pummelled. 

"Cowardly worms!! There was a time where a devil hunter would fight on his own!" as Xero hit his face. It roared, throwing Xero, *Amy* and *Heather* flying across the room with the sheer ferociousness of it. The huge dog snarled and suddenly two lightning bolts struck from the heavens. 

"What the hell...?!" Xero said getting up and seeing two huge demons, with electricity flowing from them. "Blitz..."

They vanished, teleporting around the huge room. One appeared behing *Nate* and slashed at the half angel, the other appeared behind *Azazel* and charged a huge electricity beam that would tear a hole right through him and anyone in the vicinity. 

Cerebrus meanwhile turned its attention to *Enish *and fired a massive beam into the ceiling causing huge spikes of ice to rain upon the recently thawed out man


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

Enishi looked up, and saw the rain of death. "Oh you son of a-" Enishi began, but had his expletive cut off when he moved, leaping off his tachi and firing a round from his gun to disengange it. Enishi landed on the ground, convinced he was safe. Such conviction, though admirable, was wholely misplaced. Enishi found this out for himself when the ice shards continued to rain. Caught completely flat-footed, Enishi tried to roll forward, but the shards created by the impacts of the spikes raked Enishi's back and shoulders. "Agh, damn it!" roared the white-haired Devil Hunter in pain as the shards bit deep into his body and blood flowed with abandon. 

Forcing himself to fight through the painful haze, Enishi reached up and caught his Muramasa in one hand. It hurt like Hell, but Enishi could wait before healing. He didn't have the luxury of time anyway. He hated himself for it, but Enishi knew that his style wasn't good for Cerebrus; he'd dish out the damage, but he'd only get himself killed if he attacked while his allies were occupied. 

So, Enishi went into support mode, attacking the Blitz that had appeared behind *Azazel*, since Enishi's leap and roll had carried him near those two. Coming up behind the Blitz, Enishi slashed with Muramasa....

*EDIT/OOC*: Yeah, I saw the electro shield on the wiki after I posted. I tried to slip by, but you already posted. I changed it back though.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2009)

Unbeknown to Enishi the Blitz had a potent electical armor, deflecting all sword attacks and other melee attack, causing an electrical jolt to surge through Enishi and sent him reeling back. The Blitz spun towards him and walked menacingly towards the hunter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It is blind, so it relies on its other senses to viciously attack its foes; however, it will sometimes mistakenly attack other demons. It shields itself within electricity that damages any opponent who attempts to use melee attacks on it, and it can also become electricity to teleport around the battlefield. It will attack with a combination of lightning strikes, electrically-amplified claw swipes, and a beam of lightning which it fires from its claws.

The Blitz's electricity must be removed before the Blitz can be killed, and this can be done using firearms. Once the Blitz's electricity is removed, it will be stunned and can be freely attacked; however, it will shortly begin to glow red, and become much more vicious until it explodes in a shower of sparks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2009)

Amy coughs as she slams against the wall and the devil trigger fades,"Damn...That hurt..." She mumbles as she slides to the ground. _'By all means...that should have killed me...'_ She thinks as she eyes the Electric Demons. "What the hell are those...?" she says to herself as she takes a health potion. She then stands, sliding Silver into it's holster then begins to think, _'If what I think is correct...Then we have a high chance of winning this...but if not it could get us killed...so...just keep my mouth shut...'_ she thinks as she watches the sword strikes and waits for an opening. 

((OOC: Before you say anything...I said she was an adrenaline addict...But not stupid))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

“Shit!”  Heather yelled as she went flying across the room.  “Ugh…” she muttered as her back hit the wall and she slid down it coughing trying to get her breath back.  “Well using my ability was a waste…” she mumbled as she sat on the floor for a moment catching her breath.  “Wore me the fuck out and I didn’t even deal any damage.  FUCK!” she yelled in frustration then watched the thing attack the new guy.  “Oh this just keeps getting better and better…” Heather growled as she came to her feet.  “The dog wasn’t bad enough…now we have those two fucking things…”  her eyes narrowed as she looked around.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 7, 2009)

Azazel flipped backwards into the air when he heard the beam start charging, and as soon as he did it shot. Then he grabbed Enishi, who had put himself inbetween the two and attacked the demon. He was going to grab the demon's head, and shoot it in the head, but then Enishi put himself inbetween. Azazel had his hand around Enishi's head. "Try to think before. I almost shot you. Not to be mean, thank you!" he said, then smiled.

He then turned towards the demon about to shoot him, and lifted his gun up to shoot. Just as he was about to shoot, a giant paww hit him and threw him at the wall. When his back made connection with the wall, a loud "Thud" and then right after "Clunk" could be heard from him hitting the wall the falling to the floor. "Ugh." he said, and limped up. "Thats it." he said. He activated his Devil Trigger, and started shooting fast enough to where you couldn't see him pulling the trigger, it was just a blur.

He was shooting at Cerberus, shooting at its eyes, forehead, nose, and everywhere else, on all three heads. He also shot at the other two demons. He finally deactivated it.

((DT Left: 25 Seconds))​


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

OOC: Enishi showed up behind the Blitz. It was between Enishi and Azazel. That aside, I'll run with it.

IC:

Enishi felt agony dash through his body as his sword hit the electrical barrier on the Blitz's body. He felt himself leave the earth, then *Azazel* caught him. Shaking his head to clear it, he nodded his thanks, but Enishi ignored his fellow Devil Hunter's words of advice. Enishi did give pause to Azazel's Devil Trigger, however. _So,_ Enishi thought to himself. _These guys aren't entirely normal either. Good. Means they won't die as quickly._

Enishi twirled the Backshot, keeping mental count of his bullets left. He'd fired two at Cerebrus, so he had four left before he had to reload. Keeping careful aim at the approaching Blitz, Enishi fired once more, before leaping up and then using Sky Stride, double-jumping over the Blitz and coming down behind him for shot number two, then using his second Sky Stride, still in mid-air to back away in mid-air. Firing his third shot, Enishi used his final Sky Stride to land atop a protruding ice balcony, using the short protusion as a platform. 

Enishi fired his final bullet at Cerebrus, aiming for the left head yet again, then began to reload, discharging the six-cylinder and clicking in another six shots using a speed loader.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to the efforts of all the devil hunters, the giant dog's ice armor finally came off. Xero shot off like a bullet, ignoring the two Blitz demons and went straight for Cerebrus. He slid on the ice and grabbed the sword, barely dodging an ice spike from above. He changed direction and went for the injured paw that Amy and Heather were working on earlier and activated his Devil Trigger. He only had a minute and a half left. Both the clone and him went in with powerful sword strikes. He'd finally got the rhythm of the attacks. The Devil Trigger time was almost up and both clone and Xero slammed down the swords on the giant paw, causing Certebrus to lose it's balance and fall to the ground, stunned.

The Blitz demons meanwhile began teleporting away from danger, then from a distance both fired two huge electrical beams at everything in the room. Xero got hit by one and was blasted away from Cerebrus, falling unconscious in the coner of the room


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

Enishi sought to capitalize. He finished his reloading, but put the Backshot away. Thanks to his high perch, he had plenty of room to evade the beams of the Blitz demons, if he used his Sky Striding; a move quickly becoming a favorite. Using one to get above the blasts, and another to get above the downed Cerebrus, Enishi twirled Muramasa as he kicked into Devil Trigger mode. Enishi descended upon the three-headed, demonic gate keeper like a pouncing tiger, his strength and speed signifcantly bolstered. 

Enishi attacked in a frenzy of spinning slashes and kicks, aiming mostly for the head on the left, which hadn't changed position since Enishi entered the battle, though more than one or two blows were directed at the middle head as well.

(( Current DT Time: 2:30 ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

*“FUCK!” * Heather yelled immediately activating her DT to escape the electrical blasts, as it was she barely made it.  *“Not good so soon…”* she growls as she moves like lightening on the ice toward the biggest beast.  *“Going against the others won’t work after seeing what they did to that other guy…”* she thought as swung at the dog.   She spun slicing at him several times opening a couple of wounds across his front legs and moved to his hind ones.  *“Now to stop you from moving!” *Heather yelled swinging her scimitar at his hind legs her DT once again fading at the same moment.  Her speed was severally decreased from using her trigger so soon after the first time so she was unable to react as he drew back his leg and kicked her away. * “DAMN IT!”* she yelled when she made contact with wall.  It was covered in thin layer of small ice spikes.  As she slid down they worked as razor blades causing her to hiss in pain as she tried to regain her feet.

((DT-1:30 ))


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2009)

"You are not human are you?!" the cerebrus bellowed as the onslsught continued onto him. It got up and roared once more before turning a deep shade of red and snapping a few of  the chains that held it. The beast went berserk and all three heads went all out, creating ice spikes, freezing the floor and blasting huge chunks of ice at everything. 

One of the blitz got caught in the ice and was smashed to a thousand pieces. Xero woke up just in time to flip out of the way of the freezing floor. 

"Shit...This is it guys. It's do or die." He charged at the beast and left his worries for his injuries for another time.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC: Oh, sorry Seijun!

Azazel ran towards the opposite end of the room than Cerberus, just in case he revived. He started shooting, but then heard something that sounded like the beam he heard before. He turned around, and saw two big beams charging straight for him. He jumped, and succesfully dodged one. The other one hit him in the foot, and it sent him flying and flipping at the same time. The first thing to land was his head on the ground, and it hit the ground very hard, slightly cracking his head. His head started bleeding, and his vision started blurring in and out of conciousness. 

He tried to reach for a healing potion, but couldn't move his arms. "Help!" he thought it came out as a yell, but it only barely did. "Help!" this one was louder. His head continued to bleed, and his vision continued to blur.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Cerebrus' thrashing sent Enishi sailing through air.....yet again. Enishi managed to avoid impalement, but he went through several ice spikes like pillars, and skidded along the frozen floor. The white, tiger-like Devil Hunter stood up, his crackling pale aura of his Devil Trigger vibrant with his wrath. As he stood up, Enishi ducked under a flying chunk of ice...with Muramasa cocked at an odd angle as Enishi bent his back leg, front leg out straight. "Do or die, my time. Spiral Sword Dance!!" Enishi roared, his voice magnified by the Devil Trigger's power. He had taken up a position right in front of *Azazel*, attacking Cerebrus while watching for encroaching attacks. Unfortunately he didn't have time to heal Azazel at the moment. So....

Enishi stood up and whirled, spinning Muramasa with abandon, despite not being very close to the icey canine. Orange-red orbs appeared, one over each of the three heads, as Enishi's slashes became apparent, the power made all the greater by the Devil Trigger....

(( DT Time: 1:25 ))


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 8, 2009)

Suddenly, he was able to move his arm. He inched towards a healing potion, and it took about ten seconds to get there. Suddenly, Cerberus went berserk, and he still hadn't gotten the potion to his mouth. He got it to his mouth, and drank it, and he immediatly felt better. He jumped up, right before the freexing floor could freeze him, and escaped from that danger. He dodged all the chunks of ice, and got to a pillar of ice.

OOC: Lol, I had to edit that one twice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2009)

"HOLY-!" Amy yells, the giant beast turning red just before she yelled. She leaps out of the way of a few Ice chunks, though, one catching her by her hair,_ 'Damn it! Why do I have such long hair!? FUCK! Er...never thought I would even think that word...but I'm in hell...I'm gonna die if I don't think...'_ she thinks then seconds later, "That's it!" She yells, then slashes her hair with Shadow, prancing out of the way, JUST in time. "Heh...That was a close one..." She says panting, seriously even that would give HER a panic attack. 

She climbs up the wall, like a mountain climber, clinging to it for dear life. "Now...He seems to have gone into a weaker defense...since he seems to be mostly muscle for the appearence...a weaker defense would give our attacks more strength...but...that would be too easy...Nothing that obvious would work...he just seems to be stronger..." she says to herself as she watches the battle below.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

*“Shit!”* Heather yelled as she saw the movement and floor freezing once again.  She looked around her in desperation until she saw the ice spikes sticking out of the wall in a formation not unlike an open staircase.  *“Perfect!”* she said leaping on to the first one just in time.  She began running up the spikes leaping over a couple of wide spots.  Heather stopped at a high point and looked down realizing she had traveled behind the mongrel.  *“Fine…let’s go for a ride!”* she muttered as she jumped.  Spinning in the air as she fell, she landed on his back and stabbed down with her sword.  Heather plunged her scimitar in a few times the blood dripping from her back, before the dog shook throwing her from his back. * “Fuck!” *she yelled as she flew through the air hoping the others finish him off as she tried to turn herself to land on her feet.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

Xero descended on the huge animal with every ounce of strength he had left, the giant sword being weilded as if it were a toy. Xero's devil trigger had long since run out but the final fight was upon them. Xero pushed through the pain, hurling grenades at the central head. The others were fighting beautifully but the sheer power of the beast was too much. A huge ice chunk whistled past his head, the trajectory missing thanks to Heather's efforts on the back of the beast and Enishi's tornado like attacks

"That damned ice is annoying." he grunted and leaped up throwing about ten grenades into the still open mouth. With all his might he speared the sword down onto the mouth, clamping it shut. The grenades all exploded inside it's mouth, causing huge amounts of demon blood to spurt from it's face. The explosion had done it's job, that head was now completely useless. Cerebrus was enraged and slammed a huge paw down onto Xero, slamming him into the ground. He felt his entire lower half be crushed and yelled in agony as his legs became useless.

With every ounce of strength he pulled out a Devil star and drank the contents. He felt his power returning and quickly activated his Devil trigger, his clone swiftly carrying him out of harms way, before disappearing again.

(DT 2:30, 0 health potion, 1 Devil star.)

OOC: Feel free to cause serious damage to the thing now and the Blitz.)


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

Heather flipped in the air her feet skidding as she hit the ice moving fast and unable to stop until she stood only a hairs breadth from the tip of a spike sticking out from the wall.  She panted her heart racing as she laid a hand on it.  *“That was a little to close…”* Heather said chuckling then spun around.  *“Alright…I am sick of you!”* she yelled as she began to move forward to the beast.  Each step on the ice made her speed pick up she moved faster and faster until she stopped running and let the momentum carry her under the dog.  As she moved under him she swung her sword across his belly as she moved trying to gut the thing.  *“That might help in the neutering…”* Heather laughed as she heard the remaining heads howl.  She let her momentum carry her out from under the beast and around.  Heather stopped near a wall and panted.  *“It’s up to you guys now…”* she said leaning back against the wall and sliding down.  *“Fuck!  I forgot about my back…” *she said hissing from the pain a streak of blood running down the wall.  *“Not going to take it yet…”* she mumbled thinking of her health potion as she turned to watch the others.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 9, 2009)

Azazel looked to Enishi, now noticing he was protecting him. "Thanks Enishi!" he yelled, dodging a chunk of ice. He ran towards the demon, and jumped on the alive head to the right. "Aren't you Greek?" he asked in sarcasm. He shot the demon in the nose several times, making wide holes about one inch deep in the nose. He started shooting inside the ears now, the bullets going deep into the canals.

"Can you hear me now? Good!" he yelled. "This might not do much damage...but hey, gotta use it sometimes." he said, as he pulled out his dagger. He stabbed it into one of the nostils of the head, then again pulling it out and stabbing again, and continuing this method. The demon started swinging its head, Azazel holding on tight.

One of Azazel's feet slipped, and he was sent flying to the nearest wall. He made his feet face the wall, and bounced off the wall as soon as his first foot made contact. He was sent flying back to Cerberus, and landed back on the same head. "Gotta try harder than that, fido." he said. He stabbed into one of its eyes, or at least he thought, and demon blood splattered on his hand.

His hand started to burn, and he dropped his dagger. "Fuck!" he yelled, as he dropped down to the ground. He landed next to the knife, and reached out to get it with his undominant hand, as his dominant right hand was burning to badly to be able to grab. He shot into the ice a couple times, and made a hole a little bigger than the size of his hand. He stuck his hand in the ice, and the burning stopped, but the wound was still there.

He jumped back onto the right head, and started shooting into the other ear. "_I don't know if I should drink my potion._" he thought, right before he almost dropped his dagger. "_Okay, I'll drink it._" he said, as he drank his potion. His hand started to heal, fully this time. He switched from his indominant hand to his dominant, and started shooting at the very top of the head, dodging the demon blood.

((Potions left: *One*))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 10, 2009)

Amy leaps off the wall, landing with a slide, feet first on the ice, "This is going to be my only chance...One move...this is all I got...Oh...What was the song...Oh yes...'Cut my life into peices...This is my last resort.'  Yeah...that was it."  She says grinning as she charges Cerberus.  She pulls her hands into fists, her knuckles white as her thumbs are tucked.  "Feel the wrath of Tora you damn dog!" She growls, as she jumps into the air and slamming her fists into the side of the dog if as much physical strength as she possibly could.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

Cerebrus's eyes rolled up into the back of it's head and then finally collapsed from the brutal assault. It roared as it fell and was dead before it hit the ground. The whole dog turned to ice and then shattered into a million pieces, throwing its life's energy around. As the energy hit the ground they turned into various items. A few health potions and a couple of Devil stars. 

One landed next to Xero and he greedily drank the contents as his crushed legs repaired and was back to normal. He got up slowly and noticed a few bright lights, glowing on the floor

"So, you are not as incompetent as I first thought." it was an elegant voice, sounding like it had come from a rich background but with a steely resolve and a frightening undertone. Xero looked up and saw someone who looked like Dante standing on the balcony, except he was dressed in blue and had an amazing katana at his side. 

Vergil leaped down. "Devil arms?" he said inspecting the light, "Hmph, I have no interest as ones as weak as these. They are not nearly powerful enough for the one I am to face." He walked away, not even bothering to pick up the potions.

Xero gritted his teeth and picked up his sword about to charge at him,

"Don't be foolish." Xero stopped dead in his tracks at the sheer viciousness of the tone. His aura was frightening. Vergil walked silently past all the other devil hunters barely glancing at them as he walked towards the portal.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 13, 2009)

Enishi's body flared white for a second, as his Devil Trigger was canceled. Growling at the pain flaring through his body, especially his back, he took one of the health potions supplied by Cerebrus' demise, and drank it up. The magical liquid provided instant relief. "That's better," Enishi said to himself. "But with all the things this stuff can heal, you'd think it'd taste a little better." Enishi dropped the empty bottle to the side, having no further use for it. He walked past Vergil, not giving him the time of day, and picked up an ornate _saya_, or sheath, and sheathed his sword in it.

Wrapping his hand up in the long string attached to the sword's scabbard, Enishi slung the tachi over his shoulder, carrying it with one hand like a travel bag. He watched the rest of the Devil Hunters for a while, then began studying one of the Devil Arms Cerebrus had dropped.....


----------



## Kuno (Jan 13, 2009)

*“About damn time…” *Heather says as she chuckles.  *“Guess I will take you know…”* she says holding up her last potion and drinking it down.  *“Much better…”* Heather says getting to her feet.  *“Now who in the hell is that…”* she says watching the white haired man walk through.  *“Kind of cute…such an aura around him…” *Heather says quietly as she lights a cigarette and shrugs.  She walks over a picks up a couple of potions and one of the stars pocketing them.  Heather looks at the devil arms and shakes her head feeling to confident with her own scimitar at the moment.  She takes another drag on her smoke as she looks at the portal and the group around her.  *“So now what?” *she says smirking, her good humor restored.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

"Now...We head into the portal and see what else Hell has for us." Vergil had already disappeared. Their mission was to stop him getting the Holy Sword but everyone knew not to mess with him just yet, or else they would be purely decimated.

Xero looked at the glowing lights of the Devil arms and found himself not really needing it either. The Health potions were what needed stocking up after Cerebrus fight, he knew it was going to get a lot worse before it got better. 

"I'm not much of a talker, but we're quite literally in Hell, I think some teamwork is neccesary." Xero said. He hadn't been too accustomed with saying anything voluntarily. Enishi was the newest member of their motley crew.

"I don't believe I told you my name, It's Xero. Don't ask for a real name, it's a long story." he said looking down at the Devil arm that he was looking at.

"You won't know what it is until you hold it, but it's part of the Demon's soul, turned into a weapon, I'm guessing it'll be Ice based." Xero said, then wondered, "What exactly are you doing down here anyway?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 14, 2009)

Enishi waited several minutes before speaking again, taking another health potion and a Devil Star from Cerebrus' soul as a stock-up. That gave him three of each. He then considered the Devil Arms, but upon learning the weapons would be ice-based, gave a distasteful glare. "Ice, with white hair," he said to himself, even if others heard him speak. "Far too stereotypical for my tastes." Enishi then turned to the group at large, taking Xero's cue to introduce himself.

"Like I told this guy...." Enishi indicated Xero with a nod. "My name's Enishi, though a couple of people call me 'Yukishiro*' on occassion. Doesn't matter what you call me." Enishi walked towards the group, shrugging slightly to re-position the tachi on his back. "I'm here because my parents were sacrificed by some demons when I was a kid. I saw the tower pop up, and out came the same type of demons that did the killing," Enishi explained. "I've been in the underground, fighting since I was ten years old. I figured what better way to get some payback than by showing up and kicking their asses back into Hell."

* = Yukishiro is Japanese for "snow white." Used in reference to his hair.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 14, 2009)

Azazel shook the snow out of his hair, although even when the snow was gone his hair was still white. He lifted his had up at Xero's words. "Oh, I'm just down here because I thought it would be fun." he said, walking to a devil star and grabbing it. He didn't drink it yet, storing it for later wounds.

"Okay, does anybody know why whenever demon blood squirts on me, it burns through?" he asked, stepping over a puttle of demon blood. He looked at the lights coming from the Devil Arms, looking through for one he might like.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2009)

Amy falls on her face as the beast shattered. "O-ow...damn...That hurt..." the young woman says, then grabs a few health potions and one Devil Star as she stood. "So anyone particularly know where we shall go next? Or are we left to our own buisness." Amy says in a hugely diffrent voice, for once formally.

She sits again, taking a heath potion, "Answer before I decide to leave all you retards on your own. But, I would take Medusa with me." She continues, looking around the group. She grabs Silver from her holster and shooting straight up. *BANG CRASH *A small icicle falls right next to her. "Just making my point that you need to listen." she says, sliding Silver back.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

Heather listened to the group as she puffed on her cigarette.  She nods to Enishi and smiles.  *“I am Heather…you have been down here a long time it seems.  I hope you weren‘t frozen the whole time.”* she says to him with a chuckle then looks at Amy.  *“Oh stop with that shit…”* she growls blowing her smoke in the other girls face once more.  *“I really feel like smacking you around sometimes…”* Heather says then laughs slightly as she turns to Azazel. * “If you don’t know that by now then you shouldn’t be down here.” *she says giving him a glare then turns to Xero.  *“You seem to have become our unofficial leader…”* Heather says smirking at him.  *“So lead…”* she says chuckling as she takes the last drag on her smoke and crushes it beneath her foot.

((2potions 1star))


----------



## Caedus (Jan 15, 2009)

Drake gritted his teeth..he had no idea what was happening at the moment..all he remembered was fighting demons, he was injured and was in deep shit then.. All of a sudden he just saw himself, appearing out a portal and crashing into the ground. Drake looked at the right side of his body..he was injured heavily due to his latest encounter with demons as he found himself alone. If it wasnt for this portal..he would be in deeper shit but was lucky to made it out. Drake struggled to move as he reached for his second to last health potion before noticing several familar faces just ahead of him including Heather.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Armageddon refocuses himself on the current situation, realizing where he was and who was that attacked him.
"What the!? Cerberus?" He acknowledged. He noticed everyone else who was attacking Cerberus and was confused but shrugged it off and shot some rounds at the left head with Izanami and Yomi.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2009)

Xero looked at Armageddon shooting at nothing. Cerebrus was already dead and had vanished into a bloody mess on the floor.

"Hey kid, I don't know what the hell you're firing at but don't. You're giving me a headache." Xero said unimpressed.

"I'm not much of a leader, I'd quite happily leave you all for dead." he said getting up, "but I'll try not to let that happen." He looked at Drake who seemed to be struggling. 

"What the hell happened?" Xero asked condescendingly, completely omitting the fact that he had also almost died.

"Once the cripples are good enough to move, we get the fuck out of here, through that portal." he pointed at the red swirling pool encased in a sliver frame. "I doubt it'll get any easier but fuck it, what'd we expect huh?" it was the closest thing Xero had ever said to something that was humouress. He felt he needed practice.

He walked up to the portal took a deep breath and dived in.

One stomach churning journey later he found himself in a city. It was night time and there was a heavy mist surrounding the area, there were no lights on in any of the buildings. It was as far as he could see a ghost town, though he didn't particularly care for the phrase given his current location. 

"I'M SORRY! FORGIVE ME! ARRRGH!!" A man screamed looking at something in an alley. He then took out a gun, pressed it against his head and shot himself. Xero ran to the alley but there was nothing there, only the eerie sound of a child's laughter in the distance.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Huh?" Armageddon said confused,"But I swear I just saw a big giant, three-headed dog attack me?" He rubbed his head with a confused look on his face, then just shrugged and walked towards the portal,"Man, I can't believe I missed a perfectly good fight..." He thought to himself and walked over to Heather and the others. He grabbed his gun and shot his hands since they were about to go numb,"FUCKING HELL, THAT HURTS!" He yelled. He took the gun and shot the other hand, shaking them a couple of times and ignored the pain, letting the blood drip down,"Your name's Heather, right? What in this mother of hell is going on? The last thing I remember was getting attacked by that demon dog, I don't know if I got knocked out or not, so could you fill me in? _Damn, this shit hurts..._"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

Heather smirked at Drake and grabbed a health potion she saw laying on the floor.  *“About time you got here.” *she said laughing as she tossed the potion to him.  *“We could have used your help but hey…it’s over now.”*  Heather then looked at Armageddon.  *“What the hell are you doing?  Damn you’re an idiot.  Yeah…one of the ice blasts took you out…we defeated the damn mutt now we move on.” * she said following Xero. * “Are you guys coming?  Or are you just going to sit here?” *Heather said flipping the bird at them over her shoulder as she laughs running toward the portal.  

A moment she lands on her toes and looks around and cringes as she hears the child’s laughter.  *“At least it’s warmer…though I think it’s creepier…”* she mumbles lighting a cigarette and begins to walk as she smokes. * “Now where did that bastard get off too…” *Heather says as she looks around.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

Amy looks around the group and leaps into the portal, ending up in a whole diffrent place. "What the hell...I'm in a library!?" She exclaims. 

"Today child, you will study for your exam." a voice says in her direction.

"W-what ex-exam...?"Amy says fearful.

"You forgot already? Your exam on World History." The voice said.

"Whaaaa-?" Amy says, then a huge book falls in front of her. She looks at how many pages there were, "What the hell!? 1836 pages!? That can't be!" she yells.

"Shhhhh, Read." the voice said.

"Uuuuhhh..." she squeeks, staring at the book. She starts to slam her head on the table, "This _is _hell..." she says, tears flowing. She attempts to stand, but is somehow stuck to the chair. _'Damn it! Why am I here...and no one else! How...How can I get out!? Think Amy THINK!' _she thinks as she attempts to grab Shadow or Silver, _'I've been disarmed!' _she thinks, then tenses, "Damn it, Damn it, Damn it!" she says aloud, then gets a sharp pain to the shoulder.

"Watch your mouth young lady." the voice says from behind her.

_'N-no...not again...!' _she thinks looking back to a wrinked old woman who slid a needle into Amy's shoulder.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Well, at least she gave me an answer..." Armageddon thought to himself. He started walking towards the portal and leaped through, landing in a hall of mirrors. 
"Let the games begin," An evil voice chuckled. Armageddon looked at a nearby mirror and suddenly, the reflection turns into a grim reaper. The reaper slashed at Armageddon but missed and traveled through another mirror.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

Enishi shrugged at *Heather,* a nonverbal response to her inquiry as to how long he'd been frozen. "This was the first place I showed up in after I leaped into the first portal," said the white-haired Devil Hunter. "I made it to the mutt, but got frozen. Next thing I knew, you guys showed up."

Enishi stopped talking soon after that, content to observe the mechanics of this group. Even though they traveled together, they didn't seem very united; as likely to kill each other as the demons, in Enishi's opinion. He listened to Xero's words mutely, then followed the troupe into the portal. In a flash of light, Enishi found himself standing in the rain, a thunderstorm raging around him, as if the heavens themselves were infuriated over some slight. Enishi glanced at the ground beneath his feet, noticing the gravel. He then looked out to his right, and saw buildings all around.

Skyscraper. He was on a skyscraper....this particular skyscraper had once been his home. _So, this is the next realm....odd. I'm apparently alone,_ Enishi noticed. Though it didn't bother him; he'd walked into the tower alone anyway. Looking up ahead, Enishi noticed a colossal, crude stairway leading up to an odd altar, suspended in mid-air by poles that were dozens of meters tall, with chains holding altar in place. Having no other course, Enishi shrugged the Muramasa on his shoulder, holding the draw string of the _saya,_ and began to climb.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

Xero saw a shadow that ran around a corner, he sprinted after it. It turned several corners with Xero in hot pursuit, he hated running but he needed to know what to do to get out of this realm. The sound of tha laughing children seemed to get louder and somehow more familiar. Suddenly his eyes were filled with light and his ears assaulted by sounds. He was somehow in a fun fair with hundreds of kids and parents all milling around and laughing. At first glance it seemed innocent enough but there was a sickly feeling deep within his stomach.

He felt different, the adults seemed taller and bigger, the children bumped into him and he was pushed around. He looked at his hand and realised it was that of a child's. He fell after a hefty knock from another kid and felt as if he wanted to cry out for someone. Who?

"Jason, come on dear, don't wander off like that. There are a lot of people here so stay close to me." 

The voice itself frightened and soothed him, this woman had been dead for years. He had witnessed it himself.

"Mother?" He asked at the hand and then looked up to see the blonde hair and warm loving smile. It was instinct, he grabbed her hand and leaped into her arms.

"You're here...but how?" He asked clinging on to his belief that his mother was dead but being pulled into the fact that she was right there. She even smelt the same.

"What do you mean honey? I'm always here, remember I got you to protect me right? So be a strong boy for me okay?"

Xero nodded, that's right he would always protect her. They walked off towards some of the rides. Somehow the laughter of the children intensified


----------



## EPIC (Jan 16, 2009)

The grim reaper- like demon continued to zig zag between mirrors, causing mayhem and confusion for Armaggedon. Armageddon tried hard to ocncentrate on teh beast's movements but couldn't get a good shot,"Damn, what do I do?" he thought to himself. The beast rushed at him from behind, Armageddon dodged the attack and ran into a mirror, the mirror was shattered, but the monster showed no effect of harm,"Well, shooting mirrors is out..." Armageddon noted. The beast continued to travel between mirrors, all except the one that Armageddon broke...


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

“You know your not suppose to smoke that shit!”  A voice called through the mist a bit in front of her.

*“Who in the hell…Xero?”  *Heather called as she took another drag on her smoke.  *“It didn’t really sound like him…” *she mumbled as she began to walk toward the voice.  *“Not that I have really heard his voice that much…but it sounded so familiar…” *she grumbled as she took another drag.

After moving a bit farther down the block she saw a light from a door opening.  “Your in so much trouble!” the same voice called again as it stopped in front of the light.  The person paused for a moment before they slipped inside the building the door slowly closing behind them.

*“I don’t fucking think so…”* Heather growled as she pulled her scimitar and ran toward the door.  She dropped her cigarette leaving it burning slowly on the ground behind her as she slammed through the opening.  *“What the hell…”* she mumbled as she walked inside.  *“A theater?”* Heather said surprised as she stepped into the lobby.

“About fucking time!  And, you have been smoking yet again?!” another voice more feminine voice says from another door just in front of her.

*“Miss Marie!” * Heather says in shock as she sees the woman.  *“I don’t…what are you doing here?”* she asks as she backs toward the door she had entered.

“It is time to practice!  We have a show tomorrow, or have you already forgotten?”  Marie growled at her former student.

*“I’m done with this shit…”* Heather said her eyes wide as she grabbed for the handle to the door.  It would budge, it was as if the door had been welded shut.  *“Open this fucking door!”* she said as she frantically pulled on the portal.

“Now, now…the show must go on…” Marie said grinning evilly as she cracked a whip.

*“Oh fuck me…”* Heather said whirling around and slamming her back on the door.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 17, 2009)

Enishi stood at the top of the altar, his expression lax. The pillar had seemed alight with energy when he climbed up, but now that he arrived, it was dark and empty. Devoid of life, it seemed a monuement to the despair of existence. "How poetic," Enishi thought aloud to himself. "Hasn't changed at all...."

Enishi walked up to a stone slab in the middle of the roof, blood dried up on both sides, as well as the surface. "It still bears the scar," murmured the snowy-haired fighter. He observed the crack down the middle of the slab. "This is where my parents died....."

"Yes, and you killed them," a hollowy voice rang out. Enishi whirled, as a small red portal opened, revealing a Fallen. This was no ordinary Fallen; it was Joshua, the one assigned to the souls of Enishi's parents. This angel had led them into the hands of the demons. Enishi glared at the dark harbinger, and railed, "Shut up!! You betrayed them, not me! You were supposed to protect us!" Joshuha laughed at the human's foolishness, and responded, "You ignorant child; where do you think your demonic powers came from? From the ceremony!"

Enishi's face paled at this revelation; he had never questioned his abilities, ascribing them as a gift from those above to use for his revenge. For his powers to be the result of his parents' deaths.......Enishi shook his head, drawing the Muramasa wrathfully. "Liar! I'll use these powers to kill you!" Enishi spat with rage. Joshua folded his wings across his body, as Enishi leaped at him....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2009)

((OOC: Mood music- Link removed ))


"N-NOT YOU TOO SARAH!" Amy screams as she sees her best friend spinning a needle in her fingers.

"You _killed_ us in your stupid stunts...you never noticed us in the sidelines...cheering you on...you never noticed the people of importance in your life..." a voice, belonging to Sarah says, jabbing the needle into Amy's shoulder.

"DAMN IT! YOU'RE WRONG! WRONG I TELL YOU!" Amy screams, tears flowing down her face.

"She's right Amy...How many times did you leave us." a male voice says.

"STEVEN! I-I..." Amy screams, tears racing.

"What...? You can't save us, we're already...dead..." all three say, the word 'dead' echoing through Amy's head.

"N-no...couldn't...never...I-I...NO! NOTHING IS TRUE IT CAN'T BE!" Amy screams, the two throwing another needle each into her.

"You saw us at our deaths..." Steven says.

"I had died in the explosion from that car crash..." Sarah says.

"And I the incident with the bungee cord." Steven says.

"All you did was move on...as you gained your abilities...you forgot that we even existed." the two say in unison.

"I DIDN'T FORGET DAMN IT! I JUST...I CAN'T JUST FORGET ABOUT YOU TWO!" Amy screams, the needles being stabbed once more.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2009)

Xero/Jason held his mother's hand as they enjoyed the rides and sights of the fun fair. He remembered laughing so much and jumping up and down like an idiot. He didn't want to go home. He never wanted to go home. 

There was a big clock that seemed to tick louder and louder as 5pm approached, as did Jason's heartbeat. 

"Mum..can we stay for a little longer?" he asked, "Don't go home. Not today. We'll go for some food!" 

It was the 4th of April, he was 10 years old and they had gone to the funfair. He didn't want to go home, because that's when his mother was going to be taken away from him. at midnight.

"Honey! You're father's waiting. We have to go home. He says he has a surprise for us."

"Mum! He wants to kill you!" Jason said with tears coming down his face. He remembered. He was slapped across the face.

"Don't talk stupid! Your father has been nothing but good to us. Now come on!" She dragged him away from the funfair, his heartfelt protests met only with anger. He wanted to run but he couldn't, he was being forced to relive this. He banged on the car door as they drove home.

"Mum don't!!" he shouted as she opened the front door to their house, she turned to face Jason just as his father opened the door and knocked his wife unconscious. He chased and caught Jason, chopping him on the back of his neck and sending him into darkness.

Jason did not want to see what was to happen next


----------



## EPIC (Jan 19, 2009)

Armageddon was becoming fatigued. The grim reaper demon traveled from mirror in a crazed fashion, the only one it didin't travel through was the shattered mirror. But Armageddon didn't notice and just kept dodging the incoming attacks, then the beast was able to slash Armageddon's arm, causing him to slide to the right and into the mirrors again. Armageddon didn't crack the mirror he ran into but the next to it with his gun, Yomi. The demon traveled through the cracked mirror, but when it came out it had trouble and was stuck there for awhile,"Oh, I see now!" Armageddon said as he finally thought of a strategy. The beast broke free, but Armaggeddon was already shooting at mirrors, cracking them. The beast had no choice but to fly through these mirrors for protection, but couldn't get out for fear of being shot,"Fool..." Armaggedon said as he shot the mirror that beast occupied and shattered it. With that mirror, all the other mirrors shattered, signaling the end of the battle. Behind Armageddon was another mirror, it swerved in and out in as strange way. Armageddon walked through it and found himself outside of the house of mirrors and inside a carnival.
"Aaaarmmmmyy...." A childish voice called.
"Who's there?" Armageddon called back.
"Aaaarrrmmmmyyy..." The voice continued. Armageddon looked to his left and found the source of the voice, a small child that was only a figment of his memories,"Army, let's go play all the games in the carnival..."
"Sorry, Johnny, but I have no time for that," Armageddon replied.
"But, we didn't do it last time, you killed me..."
"I know, so go back to being dead."
"NO! I WANT TO PLAY GAMES!!" The child yelled. Armaggedon was suddenly pulled by some unknown force into a water-squirting game. He was latched onto the seat and his hands were forcebly placed onto the gun. Then, Marionettes appeared into the counter,"Ahhh!" Armaggeddon screamed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

"We will take you back to the afterlife with us, you will stay here for an eternity!" The two former friends yell at once.[/size][/font]

"NO! NEV-" Amy yells, as she gets stabbed in the back by three long 'Daggers'. The faces of her friends grinned, reality shifts with the daggers, revealing the long fingers of a Faust. Amy coughs up a bit of blood as the fingers exit her body, "Shit..." she lightly whispers.

The two people, thought to be her friends...Laughed. "You may have one more fight, but it shall be your last..." Sarah says, with a grin, as the chair becomes practically slimey, and Amy slides off.

Amy gets up, blood dripping on the floor, she looks at the faust, "The damn librarian..." she mumbles before staggering off to find her supplies.

"I shall tease her a bit, then you may kill her." the faust comminunicates with the two, before it follows Amy.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

Heather’s back and upper legs twitched as she heard the crack of the whip.  To many scars over countless years for her not to cringe in fear at the sound.  *“Not again…I swore never again…”* Heather mumbled to herself as she faced the door, her back to the one person she feared. * “My dancing always came at a price…most never knew…” *she mumbled as a tear fell down her cheek.  *“I won’t let you fucking do this to me again!” * Heather screamed as she whirled around clutching her scimitar.

*“What the hell…” *Heather mumbled as she took in the sight before her.  All she saw was a dark old theater.  No presence around her except for a few spiders scurrying around and rat scuttling behind the counter looking for some long forgotten treat.  The paint was peeling and no footsteps had disturbed the years of accumulation.  *“I think I finally lost it…” * Heather says to herself as she begins to move deeper into the dark abyss.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

Xero opened his eyes slowly as he watched her mother being gutted for what seemed to be the millionth time. Each time he saw it he was powerless and her final words were always "Why, Jason? Why couldn't you save me?"

His father would answer, "Because he wanted the power!"

Xero was being brainwashed into thinking that's what actually happened. He had given up struggling and just blankly watched the scene happen again, as he himself was tied down.

Somewhere there was a screech which sounded like a devils laugh.

___________________________________________

Dante flipped through the portal with Lady following him. A huge jet of flame followed them as both ducked to avoid being toasted. 

"Fire Hell. I hate the fire hell. I mean look at my coat!" he said pointing out a couple of singes on it. Lady was in considerably worse shape.

"Boo god damned hoo! Why the Hell did I think it was a good idea to follow you here?" she said brushing off the ash from her hair

Dante looked around and heard the cries of people being tortured. A barrier of blue demon energy was surrounding the dark abandoned city.

"Gotta figure something out huh? I hate puzzles." Just then a figure came up from the darkness which caused Lady to freeze. 

"That bastards still alive? Here?!" she said looking at her father. Dante put his hand on her shoulder and pointed to the blue barrier.

"Doubt it. Use your head hon." 

Lady nodded and casually fired off a rocket towards the figure which disappeared before it hit, leaving a huge explosion.

"A single gunshot would not have been enough?" Dante quipped as he walked away

"Not when it comes to demons." she said as they walked towards one of the tortured screams


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2009)

Heather wandered the lobby, looking behind the counter and seeing only dust and few spiders.  “I hate those creepy crawly bastards…” she mumbled shivering slightly at the sight of the insects.  Prowling more she checked the ladies restroom finding nothing of importance as she looked.  Then just as she was stepping out of the women’s restroom she heard some laughter coming from the men’s.  On quick feet she rushed in her scimitar out and ready.  “What the hell?” Heather says looking around at the empty room, the laughter still echoing around the room.

Checking carefully to make sure the room was indeed empty Heather sighed as she walked out.  “I am not fucking crazy!”  she screamed at the theatre as she walked to the main area.  *‘CRACK’ *she hears immediately before the sting on her legs.  Heather jumps and whirls around to see nothing behind her.  “Seriously!”  she yells as she feels the welts on the back of her legs, looking at her fingers she sees blood on them.  “This isn’t funny!” Heather screams as she proceeds on.


----------

